# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Δημιουργία Ασύρματης κοινότητας και ''μεταφορά'' Ίντερνετ σε οικισμό

## lsavvaid

Γεια σας και χρόνια πολλά και συγχαρητήρια για το δίκτυο που στήσατε

Επειδή διάβαζα πολύ καιρό τα διάφορα θέματα στο φόρουμ και βρήκα αντίστοιχα θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για το εγχείρημα που θέλουμε να κάνουμε. Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος θέλουμε να στήσουμε την δική μας ασύρματη κοινότητα και να φέρουμε και ίντερνετ στο μικρό χωριό μας. Επειδή διάβασα το αντίστοιχο θέμα με άλλο χωριό που τελικά δεν έγινε το εγχείρημα μετά από πολύ κόπο καταφέραμε να βρούμε δύο σημεία με οπτική επαφή και δυνατότητα παροχής ρεύματος.

Αυτό που θέλουμε να κάνουμε είναι να στήσουμε ένα κόμβο (Α) στην πόλη (Πτολεμαίδα)
από όπου θα πάρουμε ίντερνετ και έναν κόμβο (Β) στο χωριό (Καρυοχώρι) όπου θα συνδεόμαστε όλοι και θα παρέχεται δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ σε όσους το επιθυμούν. Αργότερα θα προσθέσουμε και υπηρεσίες VOIP και ότι άλλα καλά είδα στο δικό σας δίκτυο.

Να τονίσω ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για ταρατσοπισί αυτήν την στιγμή με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται από άποψη χωρητικότητας δικτύου. Πρέπει εντός της βδομάδας (Τετάρτη το πολύ Πέμπτη ) να παραγγείλουμε τον εξοπλισμό μιας και μαζέψαμε ένα σημαντικό ποσό για αρχή (700Ε) και λέμε να μην μείνουμε στα λόγια.

Μιας και είναι το πρώτο εγχείρημα και αναγκαστικά πάμε σε RB λύση σκεφτήκαμε είτε την φτηνή του 433ΑΗ ή την ακριβότερη του RB800

Η απόσταση μεταξύ των δύο σημείων είναι 11ΚΜ χονδρικά οπότε θέλουμε δύο πιάτα του 1μέτρου και τρεις μινι pci κάρτες. Οι δύο για το λινκ και η μια για AP συνδεμένη σε κεραία sector.

Για τη λύση με 433ΑΗ σκεφτήκαμε :

Για πιάτα από ότι είδα και εδώ πάμε για gibertini 1μ

Για feeder τα interline

To πρόβλημα είναι τι κάρτες να προτιμήσουμε σε σχέση με τον εξοπλισμό πάντα (RB433,RB800) μιας και εδώ οι θερμοκρασίες το χειμώνα πάνε και -20 και από ότι είδα για παράδειγμα οι CM9 δεν είναι για τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες 

Στην πόλη όπου θα στηθεί ο άλλος κόμβος έχουμε πρόσβαση σε γραμμή 20Mbps καθαρά (είναι πολύ κοντά στον OTE) και εδώ θέλω να ρωτήσω τι φόρτο σηκώνει το 433ΑΗ ;

Μπορεί να σηκώσει ένα nstreme και ένα ΑP ; Το nstreme το αναφέρω γιατί αργότερα μπορεί να φέρουμε και δεύτερη γραμμή (load balancing) και σίγουρα το δίκτυο θα τρέχει Qos για να υπάρχει δικαιοσύνη.

Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεται 2 κάρτες mini pci (έχω δει και τις R5H, R52H) για την backbone αλλά και μία για AP με την sector.

Και εν τέλει θα κάνει την δουλειά μας το 433ΑΗ ; Τι ταχύτητα μπορεί να πιάσει με τον άλλο κόμβο;

Θα χρειαστεί να βάλουμε quagga σε αυτό?

Για την λύση του RB800 για κάρτες λέγαμε για την R52Hn ή R52nM αλλά θέλουμε λύση για τις κεραίες μιας και σκεφτήκαμε να βάλουμε solid dish κεραίες για ευκολία αλλά και γιατί δεν έχουμε εναλλακτική 
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας μια και οι 32άρες που έχει γνωστό μαγαζί βγαίνουν σχεδόν 190Ε έκαστη


Να τονίσω ότι ότι γνώσεις έχουμε είναι από προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον και σίγουρα θα χρειαστούμε την βοήθεια σας για να γίνει επιτέλους πραγματικότητα. Σίγουρα θα θέλαμε υπολογιστές στα δύο άκρα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται (ελπίζω όχι για πάντα) οπότε πάμε με αυτές τις δύο λύσεις και περιμένω να ακούσω τις προτάσεις σας για να προχωρήσουμε στις αγορές μας. Επειδή εξασφαλίσαμε μια μικρή χρηματοδότηση (το ποσό που ανέφερα πριν) για την κίνηση μας αν δεν παραγγείλουμε τον εξοπλισμό πριν 1/1/2011 θα την χάσουμε και τότε όλο το ποσό που θα χρειαστεί θα μπεί από την τσέπη μας αναγκαστικά και επειδή είναι δύσκολοι καιροί ίσως κάνουν κάποιοι πίσω μετά. Αυτή την στιγμή είμαστε 5 άτομα . Οπότε βιαζόμαστε για την αγορά εξοπλισμού.

Σας ευχαριστώ και περιμένω ιδέες ώστε να προχωρήσουμε στις αγορές.

Ξέρω πρέπει να σας κούρασε το κατεβατό αλλά κάπως έπρεπε να σας δείξω τι θέλουμε.

Στο wind έχω καταχωρίσει τους κόμβους που σχεδιάζουμε (είναι το υδραγωγείο του χωριού και το σημείο στην πόλη) ελπίζω να μην έκανα πατάτα

είναι οι delta (#18518 και alpha (#18517)


Φιλικά

----------


## nvak

H 433H είναι υπέρ αρκετή για την εφαρμογή σου. Το PC δεν θα σου δώσει κάτι περισσότερο. 
Συνήθως το βάζουμε για πολλά λινκ και σίγουρα όχι για ταχύτερο λινκ.

Αν έχεις τόσο χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες πρέπει να βάλεις μέσα στο κουτί μία αντίσταση με θερμοστάτη. Μήν ψάχνεις υλικά με mil spec.
Εξ άλλου πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις και την υγροποίηση πάνω στίς πλακέτες. Μόνο μέ αντίσταση και μόνωση του κουτιού θα το καταφέρεις.

Αν θέλεις να πάς σε n με τις R52Hn μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα πιάτα σου με τα διπλής πόλωσης feeder που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς στην Αθήνα και το δίκτυο στην Καλαμάτα.

Τα gibertini καλά είναι, αλλά δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα περισσότερο εκτός του ότι είναι ελαφριά (και ευαίσθητα στον δυνατό αέρα). 
Οποιοδήποτε μεγάλο σιδερένιο πιάτο σου κάνει. Αρκεί να το στηρίξεις πολύ καλά.

----------


## mojiro

Το RB433AH είναι το καλύτερο RB σε άποψη απόδοσης/κόστους.

Με αυτό είτε θα βγάλεις
1) είτε 3 802.11a link των 40-45mbit
2) είτε 1-2 802.11a-n link των 150+ mbit
3) είτε 1-2 802.11a link των 40-45mbit αλλά και με χρήση firewall/nat/qos

Στο ότι ένα pc είναι δυνατότερο, ισχύει αλλά δεν είναι καλύτερο (αντοχές, πολυπλοκότητα, κατανάλωση).

Η quagga δεν είναι απαραίτητη για την περίπτωση σας (χρειάζεται μόνο σε μεγάλα δίκτυα).

----------


## lsavvaid

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια

Οπότε πάμε στο RB433AH μιας και έρχεται πολύ πιο οικονομικά

Για κάρτες ποιες να προτιμήσω τελικά?

Για 802.11a σκέφτηκα τις R5H που βέβαια παίζουν μόνο σε a αλλά έχουν πολύ καλή ευαισθησία και δυνατότητα για nstreme
με αντοχές (στα χαρτιά) σε μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις θερμοκρασίας (θα κάνουμε βέβαια και έξτρα μόνωση και τα σχετικά)


Απλά σκέφτηκα να πάμε σε 802.11a μόνο μιας και δεν θα μας προσφέρει στην παρούσα φάση to n κάτι περισσότερο παρά μάλλον περισσότερη πολυπλοκότητα. Και χρειαζόμαστε και τα δικά σας feeder αν πάρουμε την R52Hn.

Με την R52Hn αν χρειαστούμε τα feeder που έχεται εσείς για n πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό και με τι κόστος;

Οπότε θέλω αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε οριστικές προστάσεις για κάρτες (ποιες αν σας είναι εύκολο) για το λινκ
και μια κάρτα για ΑP και να ρωτήσω εδώ επειδή σκέφτομαι για sector κεραία λόγω στατικού ηλεκτρισμού παίζει να έχουμε πρόβλημα; διάβασα το θέμα με τις cm9 και ομνι !

Μάρκες από καλά χαλύβδινα πιάτα αν σας είναι εύκολο θα μας βοηθούσε επίσης γιατί αν φυσάει και τα gibertini τσαλακώνουν τόσο έυκολα θα είναι όντως πρόβλημα.

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι και σήμερα ελπίζω με την βοήθεια σας να κλείσει η λίστα των προιόντων και αύριο ελπίζω να τα παραγγείλουμε.

----------


## lsavvaid

Είδα πριν από λίγο και τον σχετικό εξοπλισμό απλά για το λινκ μου πρότειναν και τις airgrid M5 και να μπει ένα μόνο RB433AH στο χωριό που θα αναλάβει και το μοίρασμα. Από ταχύτητες τα ubnt τάζουν παπάδες βέβαια αλλά θα παίξει έτσι το λίνκ? μου είπαν ότι τα έβαλαν σε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό (συνεχής ροή) σε λινκ αρκετών χιλιομέτρων και παίζουν μια χαρά. Από άποψη κόστους δεν το συζητώ.

αύριο μεθαύριο ίσως μπούν και άλλα άτομα το mikrotik με την R5H με nstreme και turbo σε τι ταχύτητες θα παίξει? Φτάνει για δύο γραμμές στα 20Mbps η καθεμία μέσω load balancing? και να μοιράζει με δύο πανελάκια στο χωριό?

Μήπως να πάμε κατευθείαν σε n με τα αντίστοιχα feeder?

Παρακαλώ πείτε μου τις προτάσεις σας . μια ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση για το εγχειρημα. ευχαριστώ

----------


## tsatasos

Καλησπέρα,

Εγώ στη θέση σου θα έβαζα τα εξής:

1. 433AH - 110,37€ x 2 = 220,74€
2. R52n-M - 25,00€ x 3 = 75,00€
3. MMCX to N-Type - 3,84€ x 3 = 11,52€
4. Case - 23,06€ x 2 = 46,12€
5. Power Supply & PoE Injector - 6,09€ x 2 = 12,18€
6. Jumper Cable Male to Male 3m 6,49€ x 3 = 19,47€
7. Gibertini OP-80E - 28,40€ x 2 = 56,80€
8. Feeder 5GHz - 26,83€ x 2 = 53,66€
9. Sector 2.4GHz 16dBi 120deg - 59,24€

Σύνολο: 554,73 + ΦΠΑ 23% = 682,32€

Βάλε και ένα 50αρικο για ιστό, αντιρίδες, βάσεις κτλ. και είσαι κομπλέ.

Εκτός από το aerial.net υπάρχουν και τα:

http://linkshop.gr/shop/
http://e-wifi.gr/
http://www.pc-mastor.gr/
http://priveshop.gr/
http://landashop.com/

Οι R52n-M λένε ότι αντέχουν -50 με +70 βαθμούς, οπότε πρέπει να είσαι εντάξει. Απότι έχω δει κάνουν μια χαρά και για n αν στο μέλλον θέλεις να κάνεις αναβάθμιση στο link. Ακόμα δέχονται MMCX connector που είναι καλύτερο από το U.FL.

Edit: Η R5H που λες έχει πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά διάβαζα στο forum της mikrotik πολλές περιπτώσεις με καμμένες κάρτες. Ίσως γιαυτό να σταμάτησαν την παραγωγή τους και γιαυτό δεν έχουν τιμή στο site τους (routerboard.com)

----------


## Acinonyx

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα πιάτα 75cm είναι αρκετά για τέτοια ζεύξη;;

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, πιστεύω ότι για 8,5χλμ που είναι το link βάσει wind και με καθαρή οπτική επαφή θα είναι εντάξει με πιάτα 75x80cm.

----------


## lsavvaid

Για πιάτα σίγουρα θα πάρουμε 1μ για να βγει άνετα το λινκ.

1)Μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε την R52n-M ή οποιαδήποτε τέτοια κάρτα (R52H-N) συνδέοντας μόνο τον ένα κονέκτορα και να παίζει σε 802.11 a-n? Προς το παρόν δεν έχουμε dual feeder. 

2)γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο? και αν ναι τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσει γιατί οι κάρτες για να αποδώσουν το μέγιστο νομίζω θέλουν διπλό feeder.

3)Αν την βάλουμε σε απλό 802.11 a είδα δεν υποστηρίζει nstreme οπότε θα έχουμε το μεγιστο 20-25Mbps οπότε λίγο δύσκολο να ''περάσει'' γραμμή 20Mbps αν δεν είναι αμφίδρομα 25 (είναι 25 προς κάθε μεριά ή για παράδειγμα 12,5 προς κάθε κατεύθυνση?)

4) Σύντομα θέλουμε να μπει και άλλη γραμμή μέσω load balancing. με nstreme μπορούμε να πετύχουμε την χωρητικότητα που θέλουμε?

5) Να πάρουμε R52h-M και να δουλέψουμε με feeder interline (μια συνιστώσα φαντάζομαι)? ταχύτητα?



Αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο σίγουρα θα μας έλεινε τα χέρια εφόσον η ταχύτητα του λινκ θα έφτανε και για μελλοντική χρήση και βάζοντας μια sector ή καλύτερα δύο πανελάκια θα μοιράζαμε το ιντερνετ.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι και περιμένω με αγωνία τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## lsavvaid

Για πιάτα σίγουρα θα πάρουμε 1μ για να βγει άνετα το λινκ.

1)Μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε την R52n-M ή οποιαδήποτε τέτοια κάρτα (R52H-N) συνδέοντας μόνο τον ένα κονέκτορα και να παίζει σε 802.11 a-n? Προς το παρόν δεν έχουμε dual feeder. 

2)γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο? και αν ναι τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσει γιατί οι κάρτες για να αποδώσουν το μέγιστο νομίζω θέλουν διπλό feeder.

3)Αν την βάλουμε σε απλό 802.11 a είδα δεν υποστηρίζει nstreme οπότε θα έχουμε το μεγιστο 20-25Mbps οπότε λίγο δύσκολο να ''περάσει'' γραμμή 20Mbps αν δεν είναι αμφίδρομα 25 (είναι 25 προς κάθε μεριά ή για παράδειγμα 12,5 προς κάθε κατεύθυνση?)

4) Σύντομα θέλουμε να μπει και άλλη γραμμή μέσω load balancing. με nstreme μπορούμε να πετύχουμε την χωρητικότητα που θέλουμε?

5) Να πάρουμε R52h-M και να δουλέψουμε με feeder interline (μια συνιστώσα φαντάζομαι)? ταχύτητα?

6) Οι airgridΜ5 θα κάνουν για το λινκ? να μπει ένα 433ΑΗ δηλαδή στο χωριό μόνο?



Αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο σίγουρα θα μας έλεινε τα χέρια εφόσον η ταχύτητα του λινκ θα έφτανε και για μελλοντική χρήση και βάζοντας μια sector ή καλύτερα δύο πανελάκια θα μοιράζαμε το ιντερνετ.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι και περιμένω με αγωνία τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## tsatasos

1) Ναι μπορείς να τις δουλέψεις με μονό feeder.

2) Θα πάρεις τη μιση ταχύτητα απότι με διπλό feeder. Τώρα το πόσο θα είναι κανείς δε μπορεί να σου πει με σιγουριά. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα Link σε n, αλλά απότι έχω καταλάβει έχει αρκετές ρυθμίσεις και είναι πιο ιδιότροπο από το a. Σίγουρα για να αποδώσουν το μέγιστο θέλουν διπλό feeder.

3) Πού είδες ότι η R52n-M δεν υποστηρίζει nstreme? Δε μπορεί να είναι mikrotik και να μην υποστηρίζει nstreme...Είναι 25 προς μία κατεύθυνση (αποστολή ή λήψη) και το μισό για αποστολή-λήψη ταυτόχρονα. Αλλά στο internet έτσι κι αλλιώς το download σε ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ, αφού το upload θα είναι 1mbit μόνο...

4) Ακόμα και με απλό 802.11a και nstreme δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα να μοιράσεις 2 γραμμές dsl. Εγώ πρώτα θα το έκανα έτσι απλά και αν έβλεπα ότι με κόβει το link και ότι με n θα μπορούσα να πάρω παραπάνω τότε θα κοιτούσα να το φτιάξω σε n.

5) Γενικά μη προτιμάς κάρτες High Power, γιατί καταναλώνουν περισσότερο ρεύμα. Οι cm9/r52/r52n/r52n-M είναι μια χαρά.

6) Οι airgidM5 χρησιμοποιούν το Airmax που είναι αντίστοιχο του Nstreme της Mikrotik και δε μπορούν να συνεργαστούν μεταξύ τους, οπότε δε θα μπορείς να πάρεις τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα. Από Ubiquiti δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά έχω δουλέψει πάρα πολύ τα Bullet5, Bullet2 και PowerStation 5. Είναι μια χαρά και οικονομικά μηχανήματα, αλλά τη σταθερότητα και αξιοπιστία του mikrotik δεν την έχουν.

Αυτά από μένα (αν έγραψα κάτι λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος), αλλά περίμενε να σου απαντήσει και κανένας πιο ψαγμένος, γιατί κεγώ τώρα ψάχνομαι μαυτά...

----------


## lsavvaid

Σκέφτηκα για το λινκ να βάλω airgrid για ποιο οικονομικά και στον κόμβο στο χωριό ένα μικροτικ στο οποίο θα συνδέεται η airgrid μέσω ethernet. Υπήρξε ένα πρόβλημα με τον ιστό της κεραίας. Δεν μπορεί να μπει πιάτο με τίποτα και σκέφτηκα εναλλακτικά τις airgrid. 

Οι R52n-M και R52H-n λένε ότι παίζουν με ρουτερ OS version 4 είναι δωρεάν αυτή η αναβάθμιση γιατί είδα ότι τα μικροτικ έχουν μικρότερη version

----------


## romias

Αμφιβάλω αν δουλέψει στα 8.5χλμ η airgrid,βρες τρόπο να βάλεις πιάτο.
Μια και ενδιαφέρεσε για οικονομία και είδες τα ubiquiti,θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις routerstation pro,που θα σου κατεβάσει το κοστολόγιο στα μισα.

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, το RouterOS v4.x είναι δωρεάν. Αλλά αν πάρεις τώρα 433ah λογικά θα φοράει ήδη 4.x

Ο ιστός γιατί δε μπορεί να πάρει πιάτο? Γιαυτό είπα για 80αρι πιάτο και όχι 1m, γιατί είναι και πιο εύκολο στην εγκατάσταση.

----------


## lsavvaid

παιδιά σήμερα έγινε η παραγγελία.

πήραμε ένα 433ΑΗ
Δύο R52n-M
Ένα κουτί για το RB
Δυο panel για ΑP (είναι σε διαφορετικές τοποθεσίες oi χρήστες) και η sector ίσως να μην μας κάλυπτε και από λειτουργική άποψη.

Τελικά πήραμε δύο airgrid27M5 και όχι πιάτα και feeder που θα ηθελα και προσωπικά. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι στο σημείο στην πόλη υπάρχει ιστός 10 μέτρα και επειδή είμαστε στην ουσία φιλοξενούμενοι (και ευχαριστώ προσωπικά αυτόν που μας διέθεσε το μέρος) υπήρχε πρόβλημα στο να αναρτηθεί πιάτο εκεί. Θα μπορούσε να μπεί grid κεραία βέβαια αλλά διατέθηκαν χρήματα και για άλλα πράματα και σε πολλά πράματα δεν υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα άμεσα. Εν πάσει περιπτώση θα προχωρήσει έτσι για αρχή και ελπίζω να δουλέψει αλλιώς θα αυξηθεί πολύ το κόστος.

Ακόμη πήραμε δύο surge arrestor (κάπως έτσι) για να συνδεθούν στις κεραίες. Μπορεί να είναι και περιττό έξοδο. Οι κεραίες είναι δύο πάνελ interline 17άρια. Αν ξέρει κανείς πως συνδέονται καλό θα ήταν.

Οπότε το δίκτυο ειναι ως εξής : ρούτερ παρόχου->airgrid1->airgrid2->μέσω ethernet στο mikrotik->μέσα από τα πανελάκια μπαίνουν οι χρήστες.

1)Χρειάζεται να προσέξουμε τίποτα στο mikrotik πριν το βάλουμε στο ρεύμα ? τις κάρτες τις συνδέω με κεραίες και μετά το ανοίγω? υπάρχει περίπτωση να καούν?
2)Τι ρυθμίσεις θα πρέπει να κάνουμε στο mikrotik ώστε να έχουμε δύο AP 
3)Θέλουμε φυσικά να τρέχει και κάποιο είδος Qos ώστε αν κατεβάζει κάποιος να έχει πάντα προτεραιότητα το σερφάρισμα.
4)Το airgrid μέσω ethernet πάει σε μια lan του mikrotik. H σύνδεση θα γίνει μέσω PPPoE?
5) κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή 
5) Tα surge arrestor πρέπει να γειωθούν?

----------


## romias

ρούτερ παρόχου->airgrid1->airgrid2->μέσω ethernet στο mikrotik->
Κακός εξοπλισμός κάκιστο setup
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36358

----------


## lsavvaid

Σίγουρα διαφωνείς για τις airgrid αλλά δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση άμεσα διαθέσιμη αφού κόπηκαν κάποια κονδύλια και οι μέρες δεν μας έπαιρναν.

Υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή λινκ (ιδιώτη) με airgrid στα 17χλμ και παίζει μια χαρά εδω και καιρό. υπάρχουν και ελλατωματικές παρτίδες και σίγουρα αν τα εκανε τόσο τέλεια δεν θα έκανε 60 ευρώ. 

Σίγουρα τα πιάτα θα ήταν καλύτερα αλλά προς το παρόν ας πορευτούμε με αυτά.

Καμιά πρόταση για το setup τους και αυτά που σας ρώτησα πιο πάνω θα μας βοηθούσατε αφάνταστα.

----------


## romias

http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/HowTo
http://www.pwmn.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tutorials
Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## Acinonyx

> Υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή λινκ (ιδιώτη) με airgrid στα 17χλμ και παίζει μια χαρά εδω και καιρό. υπάρχουν και ελλατωματικές παρτίδες και σίγουρα αν τα εκανε τόσο τέλεια δεν θα έκανε 60 ευρώ.


Με 50Watt EIRP (20dBm txpower + 27dBi κεραία=47dBm) μπορεί να βγει το link 17χλμ. Αλλά όταν πλησιάζεις τις κεραίες φρόντισε να φοράς μολυβένιο σώβρακο αν δεν έχεις κάνει ακόμη οικογένεια...

----------


## denlinux

> Με 50Watt EIRP (20dBm txpower + 27dBi κεραία=47dBm) μπορεί να βγει το link 17χλμ. Αλλά όταν πλησιάζεις τις κεραίες φρόντισε να φοράς μολυβένιο σώβρακο αν δεν έχεις κάνει ακόμη οικογένεια...


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## nvak

> Τελικά πήραμε δύο airgrid27M5 και όχι πιάτα και feeder που θα ηθελα και προσωπικά. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι στο σημείο στην πόλη υπάρχει ιστός 10 μέτρα και επειδή είμαστε στην ουσία φιλοξενούμενοι (και ευχαριστώ προσωπικά αυτόν που μας διέθεσε το μέρος) υπήρχε πρόβλημα στο να αναρτηθεί πιάτο εκεί. Θα μπορούσε να μπεί grid κεραία βέβαια αλλά διατέθηκαν χρήματα και για άλλα πράματα και σε πολλά πράματα δεν υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα άμεσα. Εν πάσει περιπτώση θα προχωρήσει έτσι για αρχή και ελπίζω να δουλέψει αλλιώς θα αυξηθεί πολύ το κόστος.


Ας πούμε ότι το ένα σημείο είναι δύσκολο. Στό άλλο γιατί δεν έβαλες πιάτο ?
Τουλάχιστον θα μείωνες στο μισό το πρόβλημα.

Αν σου λείπουν τα feeder για το n, πές μου να σου στείλω.
Υπ' όψιν ότι τον 10μετρο ιστό δεν πρέπει να τον κουνάει στο ελάχιστο ο αέρας. Είναι αρκετά τα χιλιόμετρα...

----------


## lsavvaid

Όπως είπα και πριν τα χρήματα μειώθηκαν συν άλλα που δεν θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ προς χαριν ομόνοιας. Τα πιάτα ήταν σίγουρα η ιδανική λύση έστω και στο ένα άκρο.

Έχει δίκιο ο φίλος που λέει ότι θα πρέπει να πάμε με θωρακισμένα σώβρακα στις κεραίες γιατί υπολόγισα και εγώ την ισχύ που χρειάζεται.

Ήδη σκέφτομαι το επόμενο βήμα να μπουν επιτέλους πιάτα. Θα μου πείτε άδικα έξοδα αλλά παιδιά δεν θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ στο γιατί πάρθηκαν (κακώς) αυτά.

θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις συμβουλές σας και ελπίζω να αποδειχτεί στην πράξη η ορθότητα της αρχικής επιλογής (με πιάτα). 

Το μόνο που θα ήθελα εκτός από τα tutorial που με παρέπεμψε κάποιος αν μπορούσατε να μου πείτε κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο σχετικά με το setup των μικροτικ τα οποία ρωτάω και σε προηγούμενο ποστ.

Σας εύχομαι καλή χρονιά με υγεία και ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## tsatasos

> παιδιά σήμερα έγινε η παραγγελία.
> 
> Οπότε το δίκτυο ειναι ως εξής : ρούτερ παρόχου->airgrid1->airgrid2->μέσω ethernet στο mikrotik->μέσα από τα πανελάκια μπαίνουν οι χρήστες.
> 
> 1)Χρειάζεται να προσέξουμε τίποτα στο mikrotik πριν το βάλουμε στο ρεύμα ? τις κάρτες τις συνδέω με κεραίες και μετά το ανοίγω? υπάρχει περίπτωση να καούν?
> 2)Τι ρυθμίσεις θα πρέπει να κάνουμε στο mikrotik ώστε να έχουμε δύο AP 
> 3)Θέλουμε φυσικά να τρέχει και κάποιο είδος Qos ώστε αν κατεβάζει κάποιος να έχει πάντα προτεραιότητα το σερφάρισμα.
> 4)Το airgrid μέσω ethernet πάει σε μια lan του mikrotik. H σύνδεση θα γίνει μέσω PPPoE?
> 5) κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή 
> 5) Tα surge arrestor πρέπει να γειωθούν?


1) Ναι καλό είναι να έχεις συνδεδεμένες τις κεραιές πάνω στις κάρτες και μετά να τις κάνεις enable από το winbox. Για τις R52n-M δεν έχω διαβάσει να καίγονται επειδή δεν ήταν συνδεδεμένες σε κεραία.

2) Τώρα για τις ρυθμίσεις ειδικά το mt έχει πάρα πολλές, οπότε καλύτερα να κοιτάξεις στο wiki της mt και να πειραματιστείς. Για να φτιάξεις 2 AP το πιο απλό είναι να φτιάξεις 2 bridge, όπου στο ένα θα έχεις την ether1 και την wlan1 και στο άλλο ether1 και wlan2. Αλλά γιατί 2 AP? Δε χρειάζεται 2 AP επειδή έχεις 2 πάνελ... Φτιάξε ένα bridge με τις ether1-wlan1-wlan2 και τέλος.

3) Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται στο mt. Πάντως ξέρω ότι γίνεται από τα Queues..

4) Ναι έχουν υποδοχή για να μπει καλώδιο για να γειωθούν. Γενικά κοίταξε να έχεις γερό ιστό, γερές συνδέσεις, καλή μόνωση στις συνδέσεις (λαστιχοταινία και ταινία) και όσο γίνεται καλή γείωση για να έχεις κάτι σταθερό και αξιόπιστο.

----------


## lsavvaid

Γεια σας και πάλι και καλή χρονιά!

Θέλω την γνώμη σας όσο αφορά τον εξοπλισμό για τους clients.

Έχω δύο συνθέσεις.

Η πρώτη είναι : 
1) bullet 2
2) πιάτο gibertini 80cm
3) feeder 2.4 Ghz το μοναδικό που βρήκα http://www.pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=165
4) POE 24volt 1.25A http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_c...roducts_id=902
5) και καλώδιο

Έχω δύο απορίες σε αυτό το σετ :

α)Ο μόνος ενδοιασμός είναι με το feeder γιατί παρόλο που είναι εύκολο να κάνουμε κάποιο (διάβασα πολλούς οδηγούς) δεν βρήκα άλλο διαθέσιμο στην ελληνική αγορά οπότε αν έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα μην ψαχνόμαστε. Εσείς τι λέτε;

β) Με το τροφοδοτικό αυτό γνωρίζει κάποιος από εμπειρία πόσα περίπου μέτρα μπορεί μακριά να τροφοδοτήσει το bullet;
κάποια άλλη πρόταση;

Η δεύτερη σύνθεση είναι :

1)πάλι bullet
2) κατευθυντική grid 24 αυτή http://www.pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=46 ή αυτή http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=479 ή αυτή http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/105/Page/33/el/

Ποιά προτείνεται (εγώ θα έλεγα την pacific) ;

Εν τέλει ποια λύση είναι καλύτερη με το πιάτο ή με τις grid ; Η μεγαλύτερη απόσταση που θα συνδεθεί κάποιος είναι 800μ.

Το πιάτο μόνο το feeder με προβληματίζει που δεν βρήκα πουθενά κάποιο άλλο. Θα ήθελα και πάλι την βοήθεια σας. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους όλων!

----------


## papashark

α) Υπάρχει και το http://www.wirelesslan.gr/index.php?cPath=1_24_78_378 αν και μοιάζουν πολύ με αυτό που βρίκες (εκτός της τιμής)
β) θα σου έλεγα 100 μέτρα αν ήταν RouterBoard, αλλά με την Ubuquity ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος. Πάντως έχω βάλει 60-70 μέτρα χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Μεταξύ πιάτου και grid, καλύτερο το πιάτο από πλευράς απόδοσης, αλλά όχι από πλευράς ευκολίας στην στήριξη.

----------


## nvak

Στα 2,4 οι 24αρες grid είναι ότι πρέπει.
Παλιά που τα λινκ μας ήταν σε b οι grid ήταν σε πρώτη ζήτηση. 
Στους 5 χάνουν.

----------


## tsatasos

Εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αυτή και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

Επειδή:
1) Τα feeder στους 2.4 τώρα πια απότι έχω δει δεν τα βρίσκεις εύκολα
2) Απότι έχω διαβάσει στους 2.4 μια 24αρα grid σαν αυτή δεν έχει και πολύ διαφορά από ένα πιάτο
3) Η grid είναι πιο εύκολη στη στήριξη

καλύτερα πάρε μια καλή grid και θα είσαι μια χαρά.

Όταν κάνεις την εγκατάσταση βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία και πες μας πως τα πήγε το link με τις airgrid σαυτή την απόσταση.

----------


## lsavvaid

Να πω την αλήθεια και εγώ σε grid έκλεινα λόγω των κεραμοσκεπών που έχουμε.

Θα πάρουμε τελικά αυτή του linkshop ή την pasific aπό το pc-mastor.

Στα χαρτιά αυτή του linkshop φαίνεται καλύτερη (μικρότερο Beam Angle-πιο κατευθυντική φαντάζομαι) από την pasific αν και είναι τεράστια 107χ61 αλλά 2kg! ενώ η pacific είναι 90χ60 αλλά 4,5kg!!! και με μεγαλύτερο Beam Angle

Στα χαρακτηριστικά της pasific υπάρχει και η wavearena 24 στο e-wifi

Εκτός από αυτή του linkshop που χρησιμοποίησε ο φίλος πιο πάνω από τις άλλες δύο έχει κανείς εντυπώσεις?

Σκέφτομαι αυτή που πήρε και ο φίλος πιο πάνω (μάρκα ?) απλά κοιτάω μήπως βρω κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό για την pacific

----------


## nvak

Αυτές που χρησιμοποιούσαμε παλιά και τις έχουμε μετρήσει ήταν οι 24αρες Andrew.
Η grid πρέπει να είναι Die Cast για να μην σκουριάζει και να έχει σταθερό σχήμα και να έχει τον μικρό ανακλαστήρα μπροστά σαν αυτή.
Ο ανακλαστήρας αυτός βελτιώνει τους πλευρικούς λοβούς (όπως τις έχουμε μετρήσει)

----------


## tsatasos

Ώπα λάθος κεγώ αυτή της tp-link που λέει ο nvak έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, όχι αυτή του linkshop που είπα πιο πάνω.

----------


## lsavvaid

Γεια σας και πάλι θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής:

Επειδή εδώ έχουμε ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο από το δήμο και έχει γεμίσει παντού omni (οι συσκευές είναι meraki outdoor οι φτηνές) θα ήταν καλύτερα να παίζαμε σε κάθετη πόλωση μια και το δίκτυο του δήμου είναι σε οριζόντια πόλωση; 
(Περιττό να αναφέρω ότι μιλάμε για 2-3Mbps γραμμή το οποίο κόστισε 12000Ε!!! )

Να το αποσυνδέσουμε δεν γίνεται εξυπηρετεί και άλλο κόσμο προς το παρόν.

----------


## lsavvaid

Γεια σας και πάλι θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής:

Επειδή εδώ έχουμε ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο από το δήμο και έχει γεμίσει παντού omni (οι συσκευές είναι meraki outdoor οι φτηνές) θα ήταν καλύτερα να παίζαμε σε κάθετη πόλωση μια και το δίκτυο του δήμου είναι σε οριζόντια πόλωση; 
(Περιττό να αναφέρω ότι μιλάμε για 2-3Mbps γραμμή το οποίο κόστισε 12000Ε!!! )

Να το αποσυνδέσουμε δεν γίνεται εξυπηρετεί και άλλο κόσμο προς το παρόν.

----------


## nvak

Σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει η πόλωση, αλλά αν το έχουν παρακάνει με την ισχύ, θα αναγκαστείτε λόγω θορύβου μα πάτε σε a. 
Δοκιμάστε πριν αγοράσετε όλοι εξοπλισμό.

----------


## lsavvaid

Γεια σας και πάλι είχαμε ένα μικρό θεματάκι με το ρεύμα το οποίο πιστεύω εντός της εβδομάδας θα λυθεί (είναι τυπικό) και μας καθυστερεί στην εγκατάσταση. Πιστεύω σύντομα να ανεβάσω τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## lsavvaid

Χαίρεται και πάλι! επιτέλους τελειώσαμε με το ρεύμα γιατί εδώ και ένα μήνα μπλέξαμε με την γραφειοκρατία για μια πρίζα (τέλος πάντων όλα καλά!). Προχωράμε λοιπόν!
Ο ιστός με τις αντιρήδες έχει μπει οπότε μένει η εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού πλέον. Σχετικά με το mikrotik θέλω να ρωτήσω τα πανελάκια σε ποια υποδοχή των R52nM να τα συνδέσω (ΑP) ; Είναι το ίδιο;

Ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω όσο το επιτρέπει ο χρόνος (και ο καιρός) να κάνουμε γρήγορα και να ανεβάσω και φώτο.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## lsavvaid

Καμιά βοήθεια?

----------


## tsatasos

Απότι θυμάμαι (γιατί δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ) η αριστερή είναι το Chain 0 και η δεξιά το Chain 1.
Οπότε εσύ το βάζεις στην αριστερή και ενεργοποιηείς το Chain 0 μόνο.

Edit: Το Chain 1 λένε ότι είναι προεραιτικό. Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιείς το 0 και αν θες να κάνεις Ν και με τα δύο τότε ενεργοποιηείς και το 1.

----------


## lsavvaid

Γεια και πάλι!

Στήσαμε τον εξοπλισμό αν και πήρε χρόνο λόγο γραφειοκρατίας για ρεύμα και λόγω καιρού αλλά και διαθέσιμου χρόνου. Όλα καλά μέχρι τώρα. Είμαστε νόμιμοι πλέον με χαρτιά (πολεοδομία)Έμειναν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και καλύτερο κεντράρισμα. (Θα επανέλθω)

Είμαστε στο θέμα αγοράς εξοπλισμού για client και συγκεκριμένα τι κεραία να πάρουμε. Ενώ αρχικά μιλούσαμε για grid 24 βλέπω μεγάλη διστακτικότητα λόγω μεγέθους 100χ60 ή στην καλύτερη 90χ60.Έχουμε κεραμοσκεπές και προβληματίζει κάποιους ο όγκος τους. Θέλω να ρωτήσω με panel μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα από την εμπειρία σας ή θα γεμίσουμε θόρυβο την μπάντα. Αν όχι που μπορούμε να βρούμε grid 19άρες? φαντάζομαι είναι πιο μικρές. Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας και ευχαριστώ και πάλι βοηθήσατε τα μέγιστα.

----------


## tsatasos

Σιγά τη μεγάλη που είναι η 24αρα Grid.... Λες και δεν έχουν κεραία τηλεόρασης σπίτι. Βάζεις από κάτω τη grid και τέλος. Αν δε θέλουν με τίποτα πάρε πανελάκια. Επαρχία είναι, οπότε δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα με θόρυβο.

Βάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία να δούμε.

----------


## lsavvaid

Τα πανελάκια είναι η τελευταία λύση αν και επειδή υπάρχει το ασύρματο (ο θεός να το κάνει) του δήμου δεν θέλω να πάμε σε αυτή τη λυση.

Μου ήρθε η ιδέα του πιάτου με feeder (αν και σπανια βρήκα) αυτό http://www.pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=165

Στην ανάγκη κάνουμε και δικά μας από ότι είδα δεν είναι και κάτι τρομερό.


Το θέμα είναι με τι πιάτο να το ταιριάξω; 60άρι ή 80άρι ;
Δεδομένου ότι ο ποιο απομακρυσμένος πελάτης είναι μετά βίας 900 μέτρα. Με 60άρι δίνει 19db από ότι είδα στο site. Με 80άρι δεδομένου ότι θα παίζει με bullet (ισχύς στο 0) μήπως ξεφεύγουμε πολύ? 


Υ.Γ. Βέβαια το 80άρι από μέγεθος με την grid δεν είναι πολύ μακριά. Αλλά άμα ο άλλος δεν την θέλει στη σκεπή του και προτιμάει το πιάτο (εμφανισιακά) δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.

----------


## devilman

με 60αρι θα εισαι τζιτζι

----------


## tsatasos

Αν τους ενοχλεί η Grid, σίγουρα το πιάτο θα τους πειράζει περισσότερο. Τη Grid τη μπερδεύουν και με τηλεόρασης και είναι πιο διακριτική.

----------


## lsavvaid

Δεν διαφωνώ συν το ότι είναι απείρως πιο σταθερή σε δυνατό αέρα. Αν πάμε σε πιάτο το 60άρι μας υπερκαλύπτει για τις αποστάσεις που το θέλουμε <1κμ; όπως προτείνει και ο φίλος πιο πάνω.

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι μια χαρά είναι το 60αρι. Απλά να έχει σωστή κλίση, γιατί μερικά βρίσκουν στον ιστό και δεν παίρνουν αρκετή κλίση.

----------


## lsavvaid

Καμιά πρόταση για πιάτο 60 ή 70 ? Μάρκα βασικά ώστε το μπράτσο να μην βρίσκει στον ιστό. 

Ξέρει κανείς περίπου πόσα dbi θα είναι η απολαβή της κεραίας? Είδα ότι με 50άρι λέει 19

Ισχύει η γενικά υπάρχει η τάση να τα ανεβάζουν να είναι δηλαδή το ιδανικό.


Και 80άρι δεν θα με χαλούσε προσωπικά γιατί στο μέλλον όλο και κάποια επέκταση θα γίνει αλλά πιστεύω (δεν το έχω βρει για τα 2,4) ότι θα ξεφύγει πολύ η ισχύς. 

Γνωρίζει κανείς σχετικά πόσο βγαίνει σε κάθε πιάτο από την εμπειρία του η ισχύς με το feeder που θέλω?

Νομίζω τα 60άρια έχουν μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα σε μόιρες από τα 80άρια κάπου εδώ μέσα το διάβασα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που.

----------


## lsavvaid

Πάντως το mikrotik που έχουμε έχει πάνω την 4.10

Εξυπηρετεί τίποτα να βάλω την 4.17? προσφέρει κάτι σε σχέση με αυτά που θέλουμε?

----------


## tsatasos

Βάλε την 4.17, παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## lsavvaid

Επειδή εκεί που έχει τοποθετηθεί δεν είναι και ότι πιο εύκολο να συνδεθεί με σειριακό καλώδιο η διαδιακασία μπορεί να γίνει και μέσω ethernet με drag and drop files στον αντίστοιχο φάκελο? 


αυτό παίζει ; 
When upgrading to RouterOS v4 or newer, the system will ask you to update license to a new format. To do this, ensure your Winbox PC (not the router) has a working internet connection without any restrictions to reach www.mikrotik.com and click "update license" in the license menu.

Απλά συνδέομαι στο ιντερνετ και μπαίνω στο mikrotik μέσω winbox και πατάω "update license" και λύνεται το θέμα;


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tsatasos

Σέρνεις το αρχείο στο files, κάνεις reboot και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## θανάσης

Μέσα από terminal system routerboard settings> set boot-device=try-ethernet-once-then-nand

Όλη η διαδικασία www.awmnforge.net η www.awmnforge.awmn στη ενότητα με το mikrotik.
Εκτός αν δεν χρησιμοποίησης Quagga.

----------


## nikolas_350

> αυτό παίζει ; 
> When upgrading to RouterOS v4 or newer, the system will ask you to update license to a new format. To do this, ensure your Winbox PC (not the router) has a working internet connection without any restrictions to reach www.mikrotik.com and click "update license" in the license menu.
> 
> Απλά συνδέομαι στο ιντερνετ και μπαίνω στο mikrotik μέσω winbox και πατάω "update license" και λύνεται το θέμα;


Έχεις ήδη ver. 4 με το νέο xxxx-xxxx softid, οπότε δεν χρειάζεσαι να κάνεις κάτι για update key.

add: μακριά από την v4.7 & 4.8 που της είχαν αποσύρει, από εκεί και πάνω είσαι οκ.

----------


## lsavvaid

Χαίρεται και πάλι!

Επειδή η αγορά εξοπλισμού για clients θα πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν και πιο αποδοτική αλλά και ευέλικτη σκεφτήκαμε εκτός από την χαμηλού κόστους (bullet+drid ή πιάτο) και μια ίσως πιο ακριβή αλλά και πιο αξιόπιστη λύση : mikrotik RB για clients μαζί με όλα τα παρελκόμενα οπότε μελλοντική αναβάθμιση σε a γίνεται με το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος και κρατάμε και τον εξοπλισμό.

Το θέμα είναι πιο από τα ΡΒ4ΧΧ είναι το πλέον κατάλληλο;

Θα προτιμούσα με ξεχωριστή mpci που σίγουρα θα είναι R52n-M.

Από ότι είδα τα level3 είναι μόνο για client σωστά; Τα level4 προσφέρουν κάτι παραπάνω σε συνδιασμό με το γεγονός ότι τα περισσοτερα δέχονται μόνο μια mpci;

Κάποια πρόταση από κάτι δοκιμασμένο;

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## romias

Ruterstation pro,καλύτερο μηχάνημα,ευέλικτο λειτουργικό χωρίς περιορισμούς και το σημαντικότερο απ ολα στην μισή τιμή.

----------


## tsatasos

Αν ο client μείνει πάντα client πάρε το πιο φθηνό 411 + r52nm ή το 711.

Αν στο μέλλον όμως μπορεί να δώσει με τη σειρά του και αλλού τότε θες παραπάνω interfaces οπότε βάζεις 433 ή 433ah.

Τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στα licenses μπορείς να τη δεις στο παρακάτω πινακάκι:
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:License_levels

Βάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία από την εγκατάσταση να δούμε τι έχετε φτιάξει...

----------


## lsavvaid

Τις φώτο δεν τις ξεχνάω και μόλις μπορέσω θα βγάλω και θα ανεβάσω.

Απλά να πω ότι έχουμε στήσει έναν ιστό (σωλήνας βαρέος τύπου) μήκους 3μ. στην οροφή του κτιρίου και συγκρατείτε από τέσσερις αντιρήδες. 

Ψηλά είναι η κεραία για το λινκ με την πόλη και στη μέση περίπου έχει μπει ένα κομματι σωλήνα σε σχήμα σταυρού όπου βάλαμε τα δύο πανελάκια. 
Τα κουτί με το mikrotik είναι εντός κτιρίου στην ορόφή και ακριβώς κάτω από την βάση του ιστού (γεια ασφάλεια από βανδαλισμούς)
Ετσι βγαίνουν στην οροφή μόνο τα δύο καλώδια για τα πανελάκαι συν το utp για το άλλο λινκ. 

Σε κάθε πάνελ έχει μπει συσκευή για προστασία από στατικό και μη ηλεκτρισμό όπου γειώνεται στη βάση του ιστού.

Στην βάση γειώνεται και η μεταλλική πλάτη του mikrotik. 

Από την βάση του ιστού υπάρχει καλώδιο χαλκού γειώσεως το οποίο πάει στη γη σε ράβδο γειώσεως.


Αυτά μέχρι να βάλω τις φώτο (δεν υπάρχει χρόνος αλλά και καλός καιρός και δεν έχουν γίνει όλα ,ρυθμίσεις , καλύτερα κεντραρίσματα κτλ.)

----------


## lsavvaid

Γεια σας και πάλι θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με μια απορία.

Από ότι είδα τα πιάτα στους 2.4 έχουν πολύ μεγάλο άνοιγμα δέσμης.

Για παράδειγμα ένα 60άρι πιάτο με τυπική απόδοση 65% έχει 14.5 μοίρες
Στην καλύτερη αν βάλω 80άρι θα έχω 10~11 μοίρες ενώ μια grid καλή θα παίζει εκεί γύρω στην μια πόλωση τουλάχιστον. Δηλαδή πιάτα μόνο στα 5GHz? εκεί όντως δεν παίζονται.

Οπότε θέλω να ρωτησω :

1) Ισχύει το παραπάνω; (χρησιμοποίησα το happy linking)
2)H grid αποδίδει καλύτερα στους 2.4?


Ευχαριστώ






`

----------


## papashark

> Γεια σας και πάλι θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με μια απορία.
> 
> Από ότι είδα τα πιάτα στους 2.4 έχουν πολύ μεγάλο άνοιγμα δέσμης.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα ένα 60άρι πιάτο με τυπική απόδοση 65% έχει 14.5 μοίρες
> Στην καλύτερη αν βάλω 80άρι θα έχω 10~11 μοίρες ενώ μια grid καλή θα παίζει εκεί γύρω στην μια πόλωση τουλάχιστον. Δηλαδή πιάτα μόνο στα 5GHz? εκεί όντως δεν παίζονται.
> 
> Οπότε θέλω να ρωτησω :
> 
> ...


1) Νομίζω ότι 10-11 μοίρες στους 2.4 για το 80αρι πιάτο είναι πολύ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι γύρω στις 8 μοίρες. Πολλές φορές είναι και ανάλογα την υλοποίηση, άλλο να είναι το πιάτο με feeder, άλλο με feedhorn, άλλο με ανακλαστήρα, άλλο χωρίς, κλπ. Πάντως θα βρεις από 8 μέχρι 12 μοίρες νομίζω.

2) Στο αντίστοιχο κέρδος, το πιάτο είναι λίγο καλύτερο (τουλάχιστον έχει καλύτερο front2back ratio), από την άλλη όμως στην ουσία είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο, καθότι και τα δύο κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα με τον ίδιο βαθμό απόδοσης, δηλαδή συγκεντρώνουν το σήμα στον κύριο λοβό, όπου κερδίζουν 24 db. Αν βέβαια η μία κεραία έχει στενότερη δέσμη από την άλλη, τότε πιθανότατα να έχει μεγαλύτερους πλευρικούς λοβούς, βλέπεις στο τέλος η εξίσωση πρέπει να έχει το ίδιο σήμα....

Σε γενικές γραμμές το πιάτο είναι πάντα καλύτερο, άσε που μπορείς να βάλεις και ποιο μεγάλο (1.20, 1.40, κλπ), βέβαια αν εξαιρέσεις τα προβλήματα στήριξης και ανεμοπίεσης.

----------


## tsatasos

Σε 35χλμ που έχω τσεκάρει να πιάσω μια omni, την έπιανα με ίδιο σήμα τόσο με 80x85 πιάτο + αφρικάνικο feeder κυκλικής πόλωσης όσο και με Grid 24dBi.

----------


## lsavvaid

Απλά αφορμή στάθηκε παίζοντας με τις φόρμες του happy linking ότι μου έβγαζε για συχνότητα 2412 (1) και πιάτο 60άρι με την τυπική απόδοση 65% ότι το οριζοντιο εύρος ζώνης είναι 14.9 μοίρες. Αν έβαζα 80αρι πιάτο έπεφτε στις 11 ενώ με μεγαλύτερη απόδοση (80%) στις 10 μοίρες αν θυμάμαι καλά. 

Οι διάφορες grid δίνουν 10 μοίρες στην μία πόλωση και 14 στην άλλη συνήθως αλλά έχει και κάποιες με 8 μοίρες στην μια πολωση νομίζω (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με)

και κάτι ακόμη κάνοντας scan με το netbook μόνο του και το netstumbler πρώτα από όλα η επιλογή NDIS 5.1 είναι ενεργοποιημένη και δεν απενεργοποιείται . παίζει ρόλο? γιατί διάβασα εδώ μέσα ότι καλό είναι να μην είναι ενεργοποιημένη.

Και το κυριότερο αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι το signal+ ή το signal ?

γιατί το πρώτο είναι η μέγιστη τιμή ενώ το δεύτερο η τρέχουσα τιμή σήματος.

----------


## lsavvaid

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το 411 ή το 711 ?

Το 711 παίζει και σε a απλό εκτος από a/n

καμιά γνώμη ποιό είναι καλύτερο? βασικά το θέλω για cpe

----------


## lsavvaid

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το 411 ή το 711 ?

Το 411 εχει το συν ότι παιζει και σε g

Το 711 παίζει και σε a απλό εκτος από a/n;

καμιά γνώμη ποιό είναι καλύτερο; βασικά το θέλω για cpe σε a

----------


## lsavvaid

Μια...ερώτηση ακόμη

Από όσο ξέρω η omni έχουν σχεδόν όλες κάθετες πόλωση σωστά?

Το ρωτάω γιατί το ασύρματο του δήμου που θέλω να μην παρεμβάλει είναι με συσκευές meraki outdoor με omni κεραίες.

----------


## lsavvaid

Θα ήθελα βοήθεια σχετικά με δύο απορίες :

1)Έχω δύο πάνελ πάνω στα οποία συνδέονται οι clients το ένα με οριζόντια και το άλλο με κάθετη πόλωση. 

Για κάθε πόλωση είναι καλύτερο η κάθε κεραία του client στην αντίστοιχη να έχει το μικρότερο εύρος σε μοίρες?

παράδειγμα : αυτή η κεραία http://www.pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=186 αναφέρει 10 μοίρες στο σημείο που η ισχύς είναι μισή σε κάθετη πόλωση ενώ 14 σε οριζόντια πόλωση σωστά? 

άρα αν παίξουμε σε οριζόντια αυτή http://www.pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=46 είναι προτιμότερη επειδή έχει μικρότερο άνοιγμα σε αυτη την πόλωση?

Είναι σωστό το σκεπτικό?

2)Και κάτι ακόμη όπως βλέπουμε τις κεραίες στις εικόνες είναι πάντα στην κάθετη τους πόλωση, εννοώ πρέπει να κάτσει στη μικρή της πλευρά για να πάμε στην οριζόντια?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nikolas_350

Θα έλεγα πως μάλλον είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος καθώς από κατασκευής του ανακλαστήρα στης grid δεν μπορεί να έχει στενότερη δέσμη στο κάθετο άξονα από ότι στον οριζόντιο (για ορθή τοποθέτηση με κάθετη πώληση)

Για οριζόντια πόλωση περιστρέφουμε το πλέγμα μαζί με το feedhorn κατά 90 μοίρες.

----------


## lsavvaid

και η συγκεκριμένη κεραία της tp link αλλά και αυτή http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/105/Page/33/el/ στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά γράφει 10 μοίρες οριζόντια 14 στην κάθετη. 

Και στο site της tp link στα spesification αναφέρει πάλι 10 μοίρες οριζόντια 14 στην κάθετη


Τελικά τι ισχύει?

----------


## romias

Δεν μιλάει για πόλωση αλλά για Εύρος δέσμης.
Δηλαδή σε κάθετη πόλωση
vertical 14 horizontal 10
αν την γυρίσεις σε οριζόντια πόλωση γίνετε
vertical 10 horizontal 14

----------


## nikolas_350

Νομίζω πως κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί με την πόλωση και τα Horizontal/Vertical Beamwidth

Στα spec το Horizontal/Vertical δεν αναφέρετε στην πόλωση αλλά στον άξονα.

Δηλαδή η grid (έτσι όπως την βλέπεις στην photo με κάθετη πόλωση) έχει ανισοσκελή λοβό, 10 μοίρες άνοιγμα στο οριζόντιο και 14 στον κάθετο άξονα.

Εάν την γυρίσεις για οριζόντια πόλωση αυτά τα δυο θα αντιστραφούν.

----------


## lsavvaid

Κατανοητό! ::

----------


## lsavvaid

Έχω αγοράσει αυτό http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=541 και αυτό http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=846 και θέλω να τα συνδέσω μεταξύ τους. Νόμιζα ότι τα βύσματα ταιριάζουν.

Ξέρει κανείς τι εξάρτημα θέλει και που το βρίσκω?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tsatasos

Πήρες λάθος πράγμα. Έπρεπε να πάρεις poe injector, όχι splitter...

To splitter είναι για να το συνδυάσεις με το injector σε περίπτωση που η συσκευή δεν έχει θύρα poe.

----------


## lsavvaid

ένα bullet θέλω να συνδέσω.

από τα injektor που έχει ποιο προτείνεται σε συνδιασμό με το τροφοδοτικό που πήρα?


πήρα αυτό τελικά https://www.aerial.net/shop/product_...roducts_id=568

την πάτησα από την εικόνα γιατί εμφανισιακά ήξερα πως είναι αλλά δεν διάβασα καθόλου ότι είναι διαχωριστής δεδομένων και ρεύματος. βιασύνη...


Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## lsavvaid

γεια και πάλι

σε αυτή την grid http://www.aerial.net/shop/popup_image.php?pID=882 εκείνο το μεταλλικό πλέγμα μπροστά στο feeder πως μπαίνει τελικά?

Έχω δει σε ίδια κεραία να τοποθετείτε και ανάποδα από ότι δείχνει η φώτο 

Πώς είναι το σωστό?

να κάνει ''βέλος'' κατά κάποιο τρόπο?

----------


## tsatasos

Γιατί προβληματίζεσαι, όπως το δείχνει η φώτο βάλτο.

----------


## lsavvaid

ok! πάει αυτό

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός πως μπορώ να ''κόψω'' subnet σε κάθε πελάτη? Πως δίνω δηλαδή μία ip για το bullet του στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και ένα εύρος από ip για το εσωτερικό του δίκτυο?

Διαβάζω αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποιον οδηγό.


Εχω τώρα δυο ap σε λειτουργία και έχω βάλει nat στο mikrotik (masquared). Υπάρχει κάποια καλύτερη λύση?



Ρωτάω πολλά το ξέρω αλλά τώρα μαθαίνω το mikrotik

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## romias

Αυτό και αυτό θα τα χρειαστείς.
masquared γιατί???

----------


## lsavvaid

To masquared το έβαλα γιατί είδα ένα απλό οδηγό που βρήκα για στήσιμο ap σε mikrotik το έγραφε. Δεν έχω εμβαθύνει πολύ στο άτιμο.

Αν το βγάλω πάλι θα παίζει?



Αυτά που έκανα είναι τα εξής:

α)Έδωσα ip στα eth1,wlan1,wlan2

β)Ρύθμισα τα ap, channel,tx power,ssid κτλ

γ)Στα routes έβαλα μια εγγραφή ότι ζητάει το mikrotik 0.0.0.0/0 να έχει πύλη το απέναντι ap από όπου έρχεται και το ιντερνετ (link με την πόλη) Επίσης έχουν δημιουργήθεί και άλλες εγγραφές DAC αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάποιες είναι και για τις eth που άλλαξα. Η μια από όλες έχει μπροστά AS και έγινε από το παραπάνω route που έβαλα.

δ)Απενεργοποίησα το BGP

δ)Έβαλα ΝΑΤ με masuared (το διάβασα στον οδηγό) αλλά επειδή παίρνουμε από proxy server ιντερνετ δεν ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερο. Πως να το βάλω? Να το βγάλω? Θα δουλεύει?

Αυτά που θέλω να κάνω (και ψάχνω πως) είναι :

1)Θέλω να σημειώσω ποια ιp θα πάρουν οι πελάτες για το ασύρματο τους bullet και ποιες θα παίζουν στο LAN του και στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο.Μια απλή καταχώρηση στο Route List δηλαδή του mikrotik (με βάση τον οδηγό)

2)Να βάλω όρια στο κατέβασμα των πελατών (2~3ΜBps) αλλά θέλω αν είναι ένας μέσα αν γίνεται να παίρνει όλη την ταχύτητα (?)

3)Να βάλω κανόνες για την κίνηση, προτεραιότητες ώστε πάντα προτεραιότητα να έχει το σερφάρισμα και οχι τα τορρεντ παράδειγμα(?) 

Όσο αφορά τους πελάτες

Στο menu του bullet δεν βρήκα (δεν είδα?) επιλογή για static route ώστε να κάνω καταχωρήσεις στα πρότυπα του οδηγού που μου έδωσες (ότι ζητάει να έχει πύλη το mikrotik δηλαδή)

Θα βάλουμε και ένα pc σύντομα με υπηρεσίες voip (είναι pentium4 2.8Ghz αν θυμάμαι καλά) σηκώνει αυτά που τρέχετε και στο δικό σας δίκτυο?

----------


## nikolas_350

> To masquared το έβαλα γιατί είδα ένα απλό οδηγό που βρήκα για στήσιμο ap σε mikrotik το έγραφε. Δεν έχω εμβαθύνει πολύ στο άτιμο.


Σωστά έκανες. Οι client δεν μπορούν να μιλάνε απευθείας με το adsl router καθώς αυτό είναι 2-3 hop και δεν τους γνωρίζει.




> αλλά επειδή παίρνουμε από proxy server ιντερνετ δεν ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερο.


Που τρέχετε τον proxy; Μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε και τα parent & transparent proxy
Αλλά να θυμάστε πως αυτό απευθύνετε κατά βάση για web (http) κίνηση.




> Στο menu του bullet δεν βρήκα (δεν είδα?) επιλογή για static route ώστε να κάνω καταχωρήσεις στα πρότυπα του οδηγού που μου έδωσες (ότι ζητάει να έχει πύλη το mikrotik δηλαδή)


Αυτό θα το βάλεις στους client. Χάρη απλότητας για τους χρήστες μπορείς να βάλεις dhcp στο ap για να μην χρειάζονται ρυθμίσεις σε κάθε pc. Κάνοντας το static και βάζοντας comment θα ξέρεις ποιος παίρνει ποια ip.




> 2)Να βάλω όρια στο κατέβασμα των πελατών (2~3ΜBps) αλλά θέλω αν είναι ένας μέσα αν γίνεται να παίρνει όλη την ταχύτητα (?)
> 3)Να βάλω κανόνες για την κίνηση, προτεραιότητες ώστε πάντα προτεραιότητα να έχει το σερφάρισμα και οχι τα τορρεντ παράδειγμα(?)


Queues, Queues tree με mark packets / connection αλλά το μπερδεύεις πολύ το πράγμα.

----------


## lsavvaid

Στην πόλη adsl router->υπολογιστής που τρέχει proxy server->ταράτσα σε bridge mode η μια κεραία. Στο χωριό έχω την άλλη κεραία του λινκ πάλι σε bridge mode και συνδέεται στην eth1 του mikrotik.



Αναλυτικά : proxy server 10.190.0.1
Πόλη antenna1: 10.190.0.8 bridge mode
Χωριό antenna2:10.190.0.9 bridge mode
eht1 του mikrotik :10.190.0.10

Έχω βάλει όπως είπα static route dastination 0.0.0.0/0 -> gateway 10.190.0.1 στο mikrotik

Kαι ΝΑΤ rule chain->srcnat και out interface->eth1 και τέλος action->masquared

wlan1: 10.190.3.1/24 (για αρχή απλά για να δουλεύει)
wlan2: 10.190.4.1/24 (για αρχή απλά για να δουλεύει)

Οπότε θέλω να βάλω τα bullet των clients είτε σε bridge mode (απόδοση?) ή σε ρουτερ mode όπου βάζω settings για wlan και lan. (Τα static route στο boulet πως θα μπουν? Σε αυτό τον οδηγό γράφει: 

AirOS examines the destination IP
address of each data packet traveling
through the system and chooses the appropriate interface to forward the packet to. The system
choice depends on static routing rules – entries, which are registered in system routing table.
Static routes to specific hosts, networks or default gateway are set up automatically according
to the IP configuration of all the AirOS interfaces. 

Δεν το κατάλαβα καλά


θα προτιμούσα επίσης να το στήσω χωρίς DHCP για αρχή

----------


## tsatasos

Να σε ρωτήσω... σε τί θα πείραζε αν το έκανες τελείως απλά?

Να τα έβαζες δηλαδή όλα να παίζουν σε bridge και να έχεις το adsl modem/router να δίνει ip κτλ. στους clients.

----------


## lsavvaid

Αυτη τη στιγμή παίρνουμε ιντερνετ από φιλικό πρόσωπο που μας δίνει ίντερνετ μέχρι να γινει η δική μας σύνδεση και έχει βάλει proxy server όπου τρέχει και άλλες υπηρεσίες.

Στο σχέδιο υπάρχει ένα mikrotik μονο . Το λινκ έγινε με airgrid Μ5 και με την 5.3 παίζει παραδόξως καλά (Το είχα αναφέρει στην αρχή του νήματος)

Το mikrotik παίζει ρόλο ap με δύο πανελάκια. (αργότερα σκοπός είναι να μπει πιάτο και δεύτερο mikrotik)

Θέλω να το στήσω με τον ''δύσκολο τρόπο'' γιατί αργότερα σίγουρα θα μεγαλώσει η κοινότητα και θέλω καθένας να έχει συγκεκριμένο ip range και...μαθαίνεις και όλας.

Το σχεδιάγραμμα είναι όπως το έκανες με τις εξής αλλαγές:

Mετά το ρουτερ υπάρχει pc που τρέχει proxy server. 

To link είναι με airgrid M5

----------


## tsatasos

A, ναι είχες βάλει Airgid.

Δεν μας είπες, πως τα πήγε η Airgrid στο link από ταχύτητα, σήμα κτλ.

Εγώ πάντως θα το έστηνα με τον εύκολο τρόπο και αργότερα θα έβλεπα.

Αυτό ακριβώς βασικά έχω κάνει στο δικό μου χωριό. Στην αρχή έκανα ένα link για να παίρνουν τα 2 ξαδέρφια, μετά ήθελε λίγα μέτρα πιο πέρα ένας άλλος ξάδερφος και έβαλα ένα ap και μετά ήθελε κι άλλος ξάδερφος σε άλλο χωριό και έκανα 2ο link. 

Όλα σε brιdge και ip δίνει το κεντρικό router από .50 μεχει . 250 Έτσι κι αλλιώς πόσοι παραπάνω να μπουν... Σιγά μη μπουν πάνω από 200 άτομα και δε μου φτάσουν οι ip...

----------


## papashark

Aναλογα πόσους ξαδέρφους έχεις....  ::

----------


## tsatasos

χαχα σωστός... όχι τώρα δεν υπάρχει άλλος ξάδερφος που να μην έχει βολευτεί. Τώρα αν μπει άλλος θα είναι ξέμπαρκος.

Φίλε lsavvaid δεν μας έχεις βάλει καμιά φωτογραφία ακόμα να δούμε τί έχεις φτιάξει.

----------


## lsavvaid

Φώτο θα βάλω την βδομάδα που έρχεται  :: 

Τώρα πήραν κάποια παιδιά κεραίες και ελέω ημερών από δευτέρα το στήσιμο.

Η airgrid δεν είναι στοχευμένη τέλεια και την βάλαμε με οριζόντια πόλωση για αρχή αλλά θα αλλάξει . Πάντως αυτό που βλέπω είναι ειδικά στην πόλη δεν θα μπορεί να σηκώνει κανείς λινκ με αυτά που πιάνω στο σκανάρισμα πρέπει να παίζουν φουλ ισχύ και μιλάω για όλες τις μπάντες. Πάντως με ισχύ στο 0 πιάνει -78,-79 και χωρίς καθόλου καλό κεντράρισμα. (έγινε μέρα με πολύ κρύο και στα γρήγορα) 

Όταν κάνουν χρήση πολλοί μαζί θα δείξει τι πιάνει

Πάντως σκοπός είναι να υπάρχει κόσμος και μελλοντικά με ένα vigor ή παλιό pc βαζουμε δυο γραμμές και αναβαθμίζουμε το λινκ.

----------


## lsavvaid

χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!

Παιδιά το mikrotik έχει κάτι σαν τερματισμό για ανα κλεινει με ασφάλεια όταν θέλω να κάνω εργασίες και πρέπει να είναι κλειστό?

Αν ναι πως ανοίγει μετά?

----------


## nikolas_350

> Οπότε θέλω να βάλω τα bullet των clients είτε σε bridge mode (απόδοση?) ή σε ρουτερ mode όπου βάζω settings για wlan και lan.
> (Τα static route στο boulet πως θα μπουν? Σε αυτό τον οδηγό γράφει:….


Το κακό με το router mode είναι ότι το bullet θα ξανακάνει nat καθώς και ότι δεν θα βλέπεις πίσω από το bullet τους client που θα δουλεύουν σε άλλο ip range από αυτό του ap . Σε αυτό το mode ορίζεις στο bullet gateway, dns, κλπ.

Σε bridge mode του αποδίδεις μια ip από το subnet του ap (μόνο και μονό για να έχεις πρόσβαση στο menu του) και της ρυθμίσεις της βάζεις στους client ή της παίρνουν από το dhcp του ap.

----------


## tsatasos

> χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!
> 
> Παιδιά το mikrotik έχει κάτι σαν τερματισμό για ανα κλεινει με ασφάλεια όταν θέλω να κάνω εργασίες και πρέπει να είναι κλειστό?
> 
> Αν ναι πως ανοίγει μετά?


System > Shutdown > Yes

Δε νομίζω όμως ότι μπορεί να πάθει κάτι αν το βγάλεις κατευθείαν από το ρεύμα...

----------


## lsavvaid

> Το κακό με το router mode είναι ότι το bullet θα ξανακάνει nat καθώς και ότι δεν θα βλέπεις πίσω από το bullet τους client που θα δουλεύουν σε άλλο ip range από αυτό του ap . Σε αυτό το mode ορίζεις στο bullet gateway, dns, κλπ.
> 
> Σε bridge mode του αποδίδεις μια ip από το subnet του ap (μόνο και μονό για να έχεις πρόσβαση στο menu του) και της ρυθμίσεις της βάζεις στους client ή της παίρνουν από το dhcp του ap.



Στο router mode του bullet έχει επιλογή enable nat μήπως έτσι αποφύγω το δεύτερο nat αν το έχω κλειστό?

Τα static route μήπως θα τα κάνει μόνο του με βάση τις ρυθμίσεις που θα του περάσω? μήπως ορίσει διαδρομές αυτό?

----------


## nikolas_350

> Network Mode: specify the operating network mode for the device. There are two modes: bridge and router. 
> The mode depends on the network topology requirements: 
> 
> Bridge operating mode is selected by default as it is widely used by the subscriber stations, while connecting to Access Point or using WDS.* In this mode the device will act as a transparent bridge and will operate in Layer 2. There will be no network segmentation while broadcast domain will be the same. Bridge mode will not block any broadcast or multicast traffic*. Additional Firewall settings can be configured for Layer 2 packet filtering and access control in Bridge mode. 
> 
> Router operating mode can be configured in order to operate in Layer 3 to perform routing and enable network segmentation – *wireless clients will be on different IP subnet. Router mode will block broadcasts while it is not transparent*.


Για πιο λόγο πιστεύεις πώς το router mode θα σε εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα;
Το bridge είναι απλό, σίγουρο και για την δουλειά που θες.
Ο μόνος λόγος που θα μπορούσες να το επιλέξεις είναι εάν θες network isolation που και αυτό γίνετε με το mt

----------


## lsavvaid

Καταλαβαίνω ότι το bridge είναι ιδανικό και εύκολο.

Έχω δύο ap.

10.190.4.1/24 και 10.190.3.1/24

Έσω βάλει σε client 10.190.4.2 στο bullet και 10.190.4.3 στην κάρτα lan του υπολογιστη του με gateway 10.190.4.1 και dns 10.190.0.1 . Βλέπει κανονικά και έχει ιντερνετ.

Στο μικροτικ στην καρτέλα με τα register βλέπω την mac του bullet μόνο (?) όχι την 10.190.4.3 που έχει στο pc

Ακόμη από το δικό μου υπολογιστή που συνδέομαι στο 10.190.3.1/24 (δεύτερο ap) μπορώ να κάνω ping μόνο στο bullet του (10.190.4.2) και όχι στο pc του (10.190.4.3)

Μήπως στο mikrotik πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ρύθμιση ακόμη?

εφόσον είναι σε bridge το bullet πως θα ορίσω στο mikrotik ποιες ip να επιτρέπει γιατί κάποιος μπορεί να βάλει πολλούς υπολογιστές από πίσω και εγώ πως μπορώ να βλέπω σε πόσους δίνει?

Που βλέπεις στο mikrotik εκτός απο το registration ποιος συνδέεται? (εννοώ υπολογιστή όχι το bullet που το βλέπω)

----------


## nikolas_350

Ότι έχει τα τελευταία λεπτά δικτυακή επικοινωνία βρίσκετε στο ip / arp, διαφορετικά tools/ ip scan.
Για το ping δες μήπως σε κόβει το firewall των windows.

add:



> εφόσον είναι σε bridge το bullet πως θα ορίσω στο mikrotik ποιες ip να επιτρέπει γιατί κάποιος μπορεί να βάλει πολλούς υπολογιστές από πίσω και εγώ πως μπορώ να βλέπω σε πόσους δίνει?


Τους κάνεις το subnet 10.190.4.1/30 mask 255.255.255.252 και άσε τους να προσπαθούν να βάλουν και άλλο pc.  ::

----------


## lsavvaid

> Ότι έχει τα τελευταία λεπτά δικτυακή επικοινωνία βρίσκετε στο ip / arp, διαφορετικά tools/ ip scan.
> Για το ping δες μήπως σε κόβει το firewall των windows.
> 
> add:
> 
> Τους κάνεις το subnet 10.190.4.1/30 mask 255.255.255.252 και άσε τους να προσπαθούν να βάλουν και άλλο pc.


Αυτό με το subnet πως το ορίζω στο mikrotik? γίνεται σε κάθε client να ορίζεις στο mikrotik ποιο subnet θα παίρνει? Στο μενού που βρίσκεται?


Έχω δει τον οδηγό αλλά αφορά περίπτωση που έχουν και οι δύο mikrotik και ο clients έχει φυσικά το mikrotik του να δουλεύει σαν ρούτερ.

Μπορείς αναλυτικά να μου πεις τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω με ένα παράδειγμα από την μεριά του mikrotik και από την μεριά του bullet? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nikolas_350

> Έχω δύο ap.
> 10.190.4.1/24 και 10.190.3.1/24
> Έσω βάλει σε client 10.190.4.2 στο bullet και 10.190.4.3 στην κάρτα lan του υπολογιστη του με gateway 10.190.4.1 και dns 10.190.0.1 . Βλέπει κανονικά και έχει ιντερνετ……


Εάν έχω καταλάβει σωστά έχεις μόνο 1 bullet σε κάθε ap

Το 10.190.4.1/24 που έχεις ορίσει στο ip /address του mt και έχεις βάλει και στο bullet & pc (mask 255.255.255.0) αρχίζει από την network 10.190.4.0 έως την broadcast 10.190.4.255 έχοντας διαθέσιμες της 1-254 για χρήση.
Εάν αυτό το /24 το μεγαλώσεις θα μικρύνει το subnet 
Εάν το βάλεις /30 θα έχεις από την network 10.190.4.0 έως την broadcast 10.190.4.3 έχοντας διαθέσιμες της 1&2 για χρήση στο mt & pc (mask 255.255.255.252) και θα σου λείπει για το bullet (που την χιάζεσαι μόνο για την πρόσβαση στο menu του)

Εάν το βάλεις /29 θα έχεις από την network 10.190.4.0 έως την broadcast 10.190.4.7 έχοντας διαθέσιμες της 1-6 για χρήση στο mt, bullet & pc (mask 255.255.255.248 ) και σου περισσεύουν και άλλες 3. 
Αν σε καίει τόσο πολύ να μην μπουν άλλα pc μπορείς να της κάνεις drop από το firewall.(χοντροκομμένη λύση αλλά δεν σκέπτομαι κάτι άλλο τώρα)
Αλλά πιστεύω το ζητούμενο είναι το τι traffic θα έχουν και όχι εάν θα μπορεί να συνδέσει κάποιος ένα xbox ή ένα voip ή περιστασιακά ένα laptop.

----------


## lsavvaid

> Εάν έχω καταλάβει σωστά έχεις μόνο 1 bullet σε κάθε ap
> 
> Το 10.190.4.1/24 που έχεις ορίσει στο ip /address του mt και έχεις βάλει και στο bullet & pc (mask 255.255.255.0) αρχίζει από την network 10.190.4.0 έως την broadcast 10.190.4.255 έχοντας διαθέσιμες της 1-254 για χρήση.
> Εάν αυτό το /24 το μεγαλώσεις θα μικρύνει το subnet 
> Εάν το βάλεις /30 θα έχεις από την network 10.190.4.0 έως την broadcast 10.190.4.3 έχοντας διαθέσιμες της 1&2 για χρήση στο mt & pc (mask 255.255.255.252) και θα σου λείπει για το bullet (που την χιάζεσαι μόνο για την πρόσβαση στο menu του)
> 
> Εάν το βάλεις /29 θα έχεις από την network 10.190.4.0 έως την broadcast 10.190.4.7 έχοντας διαθέσιμες της 1-6 για χρήση στο mt, bullet & pc (mask 255.255.255.248 ) και σου περισσεύουν και άλλες 3. 
> Αν σε καίει τόσο πολύ να μην μπουν άλλα pc μπορείς να της κάνεις drop από το firewall.(χοντροκομμένη λύση αλλά δεν σκέπτομαι κάτι άλλο τώρα)
> Αλλά πιστεύω το ζητούμενο είναι το τι traffic θα έχουν και όχι εάν θα μπορεί να συνδέσει κάποιος ένα xbox ή ένα voip ή περιστασιακά ένα laptop.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

To καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες απλά έχω παραπάνω clients ,με bullet ο καθένας, σε κάθε ap. Σε αυτούς πως θα κόψουμε subnet? Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι στο mikrotik? Όλα τα bullet θα είναι σε bridge.

ΥΓ Αν τα βάλω σε ρουτερ λειτουργία θα έκανα ότι έλεγε ο οδηγός για τους clients με mikrotik μόνο που μου λείπει το θέμα των static route στα bullet.


Ο λόγος που θέλω να το κάνω είναι να υπάρχει μια οργάνωση στο δίκτυο και κυρίως αν αλλάξει κάποιος τις ip του να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα με διενέξεις άλλων ip

----------


## nikolas_350

Η απλή λύση είναι ένα subnet όπως το έχεις τώρα που να τους χωράει όλους
και χρησιμοποιείς όλες της διαθέσιμες ip .
Εάν το θες πιο πολύπλοκο, μικρά subnet όπως σου είπα και για κάθε subnet μια ακόμα ip για το ap.
Π.χ. για να βάλεις τρία bullet, στο mt θα έχεις κόψει 3 δίκτυα 
10.190.4.1/29 free 2-6 
10.190.4.9/29 free 10-14
10.190.4.17/29 free 18-22

Για κάθε δίκτυo που κόβεις δημιουργείτε αυτόματα και μια καταχώριση στα routes

----------


## lsavvaid

> Η απλή λύση είναι ένα subnet όπως το έχεις τώρα που να τους χωράει όλους
> και χρησιμοποιείς όλες της διαθέσιμες ip .
> Εάν το θες πιο πολύπλοκο, μικρά subnet όπως σου είπα και για κάθε subnet μια ακόμα ip για το ap.
> Π.χ. για να βάλεις τρία bullet, στο mt θα έχεις κόψει 3 δίκτυα 
> 10.190.4.1/29 free 2-6 
> 10.190.4.9/29 free 10-14
> 10.190.4.17/29 free 18-22
> 
> Για κάθε δίκτυo που κόβεις δημιουργείτε αυτόματα και μια καταχώριση στα routes


Όταν λες ''κόβω'' τρία subnet εννοείς έχω τρία διαφορετικά ap και στο καθένα δίνω τα παραπάνω range σωστά?

Εγώ έχω δύο ap τώρα. 

Σόρρυ αλλά τώρα μαθαίνω το mikrotik

*Αυτό το ''κόβω'' τρια subnet με απλά λόγια στο mikrotik που έχω τα δύο παραπάνω ap πως το κάνω?*

Πάω στο addres list και βάζω σε κάθε interface όσα θέλω?

----------


## nikolas_350

> Όταν λες ''κόβω'' τρία subnet εννοείς έχω τρία διαφορετικά ap και στο καθένα δίνω τα παραπάνω range σωστά?


Όχι 
Στο ίδιο ap (interface- wifi κάρτα – κεραία) έχεις ταυτόχρονα 3 υποδίκτυα.





> *Αυτό το ''κόβω'' τρια subnet με απλά λόγια στο mikrotik που έχω τα δύο παραπάνω ap πως το κάνω?*
> Πάω στο addres list και βάζω σε κάθε interface όσα θέλω?


Ακριβός. Μπορεί να το κάνεις και έτσι. Αρκεί να μην επικαλύπτονται το ένα με το άλλο.
Έτσι περιορίζεις κάθε χρήστη σε συγκεκριμένες ip και δεν μπορεί να βάλει από άλλο subnet.

----------


## tsatasos

nikola να σε ρωτήσω κεγώ, επειδή είναι ενδιαφέρον αυτό και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, βάζεις λοιπόν π.χ. 3 ip στο address list του wlan1 και μετά πρέπει να φτιάξεις 3 dhcp servers για το wlan1 ή μόνο 1 για όλα?

----------


## nikolas_350

ακυρο.
Εδώ έχεις πρόβλημα, γιατί στο ίδιο interface δεν μπορεί να δίνουν ταυτόχρονα 2 dhcp, αλλά χρειάζεσαι 3 διαφορετικά pool, gateway

----------


## nikolas_350

Μια πιθανή λύση σε αυτό θα ήταν το virtual ap
Ένα πραγματικό interface με μια κεραία σε ένα κανάλι εκπέμπει σαν ap 2&3 ssid. 

Κάθε ένα είναι διαφορετικό interface για το mk οπότε μπορείς να έχεις και από ένα dhcp server σε κάθε ένα από αυτά.

----------


## lsavvaid

> Όχι 
> Στο ίδιο ap (interface- wifi κάρτα – κεραία) έχεις ταυτόχρονα 3 υποδίκτυα.
> 
> 
> 
> Ακριβός. Μπορεί να το κάνεις και έτσι. Αρκεί να μην επικαλύπτονται το ένα με το άλλο.
> Έτσι περιορίζεις κάθε χρήστη σε συγκεκριμένες ip και δεν μπορεί να βάλει από άλλο subnet.



Ας το πούμε πιο ''χειροπιαστα'' ότι θέλω να κόψω subnet για τρεις clients με boullet σε bridge mode

στο wlan1 έχω 10.190.3.1/24 αυτή τη στιγμή


Αν κόψω τρία subnet θα πάω στο address list και πες ότι *το δημιουργώ από την αρχή* τι θα βάλω για τον κάθε client στο address list?

address: (είναι αυτή που θα βάλει στο bullet?)
network: 
broacast:
interface:

Το wlan1 θα είναι πάντα στο 10.190.3.1 όπως το έχω ορίσει ανεξάρτητα από το τι βάζω στο address list?




Μετά τι κάνω ?

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, σωστός ο Νικόλας αυτό το έχω δοκιμάσει και παίζει. Με διαφορετικό ssid όμως για να μη γίνει μπάχαλο.

lsavvaid έτσι κάντο. Φτιάξε σε κάθε wireless interface τόσα virtual AP όσα θα είναι και τα bullet2 στους clients, όρισε στο καθένα ένα /29 subnet όπως λέει ο Νικόλας, βάλτου dhcp, nat-masqurade και είσαι έτοιμος.

Αν και εγώ επιμένω να τα φτιάξεις απλά. Όλα σε bridge και να παίρνουν dhcp από το modem/router και να τους ελέγχεις από εκεί όλους.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μου αρέσει που στα έγραψα πιο πάνω  :: 
απλά ένα παράδειγμα 

*Δικτυο 1*
Για το mikrotik 
ip adreess: 10.190.3.1/29 
network: θα πάρει αυτόματα την 10.190.3.0
broacast: θα πάρει αυτόματα την 10.190.3.7
interface: wlan1

για τον client 
bulett ip adreess: 10.190.3.2
pc ip address : 10.190.3.3 έως 6

netmask 255.255.255.248
gateway 10.190.3.1
dns ότι έχεις

*Δίκτυο 2*
Για το mikrotik 
ip adreess: 10.190.3.9/29 
network: θα πάρει αυτόματα την 10.190.3.8
broacast: θα πάρει αυτόματα την 10.190.3.15
interface: wlan1

για τον client 
bulett ip adreess: 10.190.3.10
pc ip address : 10.190.3.11 έως 14

netmask 255.255.255.248
gateway 10.190.3.9
dns ότι έχεις


*Δίκτυο 3*
Για το mikrotik 
ip adreess: 10.190.3.17/29 
network: θα πάρει αυτόματα την 10.190.3.16
broacast: θα πάρει αυτόματα την 10.190.3.23
interface: wlan1

για τον client 
bulett ip adreess: 10.190.3.18
pc ip address : 10.190.3.19 έως 22

netmask 255.255.255.248
gateway 10.190.3.17
dns ότι έχεις

edit: καλά ούτε εγώ πιστεύω πως χρειάζεται όλο αυτό το πολύπλοκο setup παρά μόνο για το πώς κόβουμε ένα subnet

----------


## tsatasos

Νικόλα τα έχεις βάλει όλα wlan1.
Είναι wlan1 το κεντρικό και μετά wlan2, wlan3 κτλ. τα virtual AP.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Νικόλα τα έχεις βάλει όλα wlan1.
> Είναι wlan1 το κεντρικό και μετά wlan2, wlan3 κτλ. τα virtual AP.


 
Εσύ έφυγες μπροστά.
Δεν μας είπε ο lsavvaid ότι θα το κάνει με virtual ap 

Κάτσε για τι σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα του γράψεις εσύ πώς θα κάνει τα virtual ap  ::  ::  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Αφού είπαμε ότι με το να βάλει πολλές ip στο ίδιο interface δε θα παίξει γιατί μετά δε θα μπορεί να βάλει πολλούς dhcp servers.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ναι αλλά δεν θέλει dhcp γιατί θέλει να ξέρει τι έχει ο κάθε ένας  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Και τί θα βάζουν στατικές στα pc τους? Και αν έχουν laptop και το πηγαίνουν δεξιά-αριστερά θα το γυρνάνε μία έτσι μία αλλιώς? Δεν θα το έκανα έτσι.

Εξάλλου και με dhcp δε θα φαίνεται από τη mac?

----------


## lsavvaid

> Μου αρέσει που στα έγραψα πιο πάνω 
> απλά ένα παράδειγμα 
> 
> *Δικτυο 1*
> Για το mikrotik 
> ip adreess: 10.190.3.1/29 
> network: θα πάρει αυτόματα την 10.190.3.0
> broacast: θα πάρει αυτόματα την 10.190.3.7
> interface: wlan1
> ...


Τελικά ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο από ότι νόμιζα. Εγώ τα έκανα σκ@@@τ[email protected] και μπερδεύτηκα. 

Μην..... ::  ανησυχήτε βρήκα οδηγό πως να στήσω dchp αν χρειαστώ να στήσω (που είναι και το πιο εύκολο βέβαια από άποψη πρακτικότητας)

nicolas_350 σε υπερευχαριστώ :: 

Καλά πρέπει να σας έχω αγανακτήσει ::  ::  ::

----------


## akakios

με τις φωτό τί γίνεται? να μαθαίνουμε και εμεις οι αρχάριοι???  ::

----------


## lsavvaid

θα βάλω το υποσχέθηκα :: 

ξέρω δυο κλικ είναι αλλά

Τρεξίματα με άλλα πράματα

----------


## lsavvaid

Γεια και πάλι έβγαλα μερικές φωτογραφίες

Εδώ είναι ο χώρος που βάλαμε τον ιστό :

P5240175.png
P5240172.png
P5240164.png

Είναι το παλιό Υδραγωγείο του χωριού μας και είναι το ψηλότερο σημείο

Το λινκ έγινε με τις airgridM5 και προς το παρόν με χρήση από 7 άτομα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δεν έπεσε καμιά φορά και δεν το κάναμε επανεκίνηση ποτέ. Η γραμμή που ερχεται είναι 20 Mbps και το λινκ τα απέδιδε όλα κανονικά αλλά έχουν μπει όρια από κάτω και τώρα πιάνει λιγότερο. Σύντομα θα κάνουμε νέα σύνδεση και όλη η ταχύτητα θα είναι διαθέσιμη

Στα πανελάκια έχουν μπει Surge Protector για να μην μας κάουν οι mpci από στατικά φορτία και γειώνονται μαζί με το mikrotik (η μεταλλική πλάτη) στην βάση του ιστού και από εκεί με χαλκινο καλώδιο γειώσεως σε τρίγωνο γειώσεως (δεν πρέπει να φαίνεται). Τα καλώδια που χρησιμοποιήσαμε (διατομές) είναι αυτά που πρότεινε η mikrotik (τιμή AWG) και φαίνονται να κρέμονται από τα πανελάκια (θέλουν δέσιμο με δεματικά όπως και τα σπιράλ)


Στο εσωτερικό ακριβώς κάτω από τον ιστό έχει μπει το mikrotik στο κουτί του και φεύγουν πάνω τα δύο καλώδια για τα πανελάκια . Αυτό έγινε κυρίως για το φόβο βανδαλισμών( θα μου πείτε μπορούν να πάρουν όλα όσα είναι έξω αλλά ας μας μείνει κάτι και σε εμάς :: )

P5240168.jpg
P5240166.png


Εδώ είναι το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί που έχει μέσα τα τροφοδοτικά πολύμπριζα και ένα switch και ο πίνακας με την ασφάλεια που βάλαμε . Όλα τα κουτιά ακόμη και ο πίνακας είναι στεγανά:

P5240167.png


Εδώ είναι μια εγκατάσταση σε client :

P5240163.png

Έχει μπει grid 24 και μέσα στο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί μπήκε το bullet. Έχουμε πολλές βροχές και δυνατό χειμώνα και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα αντέχε χωρίς έξτρα προστασία. Το συγκεκριμένο αν και παίζει το σήμα τώρα -54 και κλειδώνει 54/54 θα ανέβει λίγο το ύψος του ιστού και εδώ είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Λόγω κεραμοσκεπών και πολλών δέντρων γίνονται πολλοί συμβιβασμοί στο που θα τοποθετηθει ο εξοπλισμός.

Αυτό είναι το ασύρματο του πρώην δήμου μας και έχει στηθεί με motorola canopy για το bblink και meraki outodoor ap σε λειτουργία WDS διάσπαρτα για να καλυφθεί το χωριό:

P5240170.pngP5240176.png

Αν και πίστευα ότι θα έχουμε πρόβλημα αυτό παίζει στο 11 κανάλι ενώ εμείς στο 1 και τα επίπεδα θορύβου είναι καλύτερα από -96
Τώρα εκπέμπει απλώς για να.... εκπέμπει


Και αυτό είναι το χωριό μας :

P5240174.pngP5240173.png




Όπως βλέπεται υπάρχει πολύ πράσινο και δέντρα και για να γίνει η τελική διάταξη θα πρέπει να φυτρώσουν για τα καλά για να δούμε που θα μπεί και θα κοιτάει το καθε τι στο μετρο του δυνατού (συνδιασμός απόδοσης-σταθερότητας-καλεσθησίας)

Αυτά που θα γίνουν από εδώ και στο εξής είναι :

-Αλλαγή airgridM5 με λινκ με δορυφορικά κάτοπτρα (αρχικός σχεδιασμός) και αγορά ενός ακόμη mikrotik και ενδεχομένως τροποποιήσεις στον ιστό (τρείς σωλήνες κάθετοι σε τριγωνική διάταξη και ενωμένοι με μεταλλικούς συνδέσμους μεταξύ τους)
-Δημιουργία ενός hotspot στην κεντρική πλατεία για να συνδέονται ελεύθερα όσοι έχουν laptop,smartphones και κάθε είδους συσκευή με δυνατότητα ασύρματης δικτύωσης
-Έχουμε ένα pc και αν μείνει αναξιοποίητο μάλλον θα το βάλουμε να τρέχει υπηρεσίες 
(sip server,web server,dc++ και ότι βρούμε και το σηκώνει)

Σίγουρα δεν τα κάναμε όλα σωστά αλλά είναι η πρώτη προσπάθεια και χωρίς την βοηθεια και τις συμβουλές σας δεν θα βγάζαμε άκρη.

Ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους όλων!!!

και μια φώτο από την περιοχή μου με την μεγαλύτερη ρύπανση στην Ελλάδα...

P5240178.png

----------


## grigoris

Φαινεται να εχετε κανει καλη δουλεια. Τα πανελ μονο.. ειναι τα ΑΡ σας? Αν ναι, θα μπορουσατε να κανετε ακομη καλυτερη επιλογη εξοπλισμου με καποια sector.

----------


## lsavvaid

Για αρχή έχουμε αυτά τα δύο πανελ μια και είναι λίγοι χρήστες προς το παρόν. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα κάλυψης.

Γεια sector το σκεφτήκαμε και θα καλύπτονταν όλο το χωριό με μια μόνο κεραία απλά με τα πανελάκια ''φωτίζουμε'' όπου θέλουμε και μοιράζουμε και τους χρήστες. Αν ''τραβούσαν'' όλοι από μια κεραία μήπως υπήρχε πρόβλημα?

Πάντως παίζει πολύ καλά!

----------


## lsavvaid

Μια βοήθεια σε ένα θέμα που προέκυψε αν είναι εύκολο

Έχω έναν client με bullet και grid 24

H σύνδεση έπαιζε στα -54 με επίπεδα θορύβου -96 εδώ και μια βδομάδα που κάναμε την εγκατάσταση

Κοιτάω σε καθημερινή βάση τα επίπεδα σήματος λόγω της πυκνής βλάστησης ώστε αν κάπου χρειάζεται βελτίωση να γίνει.
Έτσι χθες διαπίστωσα ότι ναι μεν το σήμα είναι -54 αλλά ο θόρυβος πήγε -65...καταλαβαίνετε...

Σήμερα ο θόρυβος πήγε στα -70 αλλά και πάλι είναι τραγικό.

Όλοι οι άλλοι client παίζουν πολύ καλά.

Τι να συμβαίνει άραγε?

υπάρχουν τριγύρω,;όχι δικά μας κάποια ap εσωτερικού χώρου (μέσα σε σπίτια παίζουν) τα δύο είναι στο ίδιο κανάλι και το άλλο στο 11

Εμείς παίζουμε στο 1

σίγουρα παίζουν πολύ δυνατά γιατί τα πιάνω σε μεγάλη απόσταση και με το ταπεινό μου νετμπουκ

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι πιάνω πολύ δυνατά εκπομπή και πίσω ακριβώς από την grid με σήμα -65


Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα θα κόλησε το bullet και έκανα επανεκίνηση αλλά η εξέλιξη του φαινομένου δεν οδηγεί εκεί. 

Τοπική παρεμβολή?

----------


## lsavvaid

Γεια και πάλι

έχω ένα θέμα με το rb433ah


δοκιμάζοντας το εργαλείο ping που έχει προς τον υπολογιστή (μέσω ethernet) μου βγάζει σχετικά υψηλά ping 

εκεί που λέει 0 0 0 0 πετάει και κανένα 9 ή 2 και συνεχίζει

από τον υπολογιστή στο mikrotik όλα είναι <1ms

έκλεισα και το wlan ώστε να μην τραβάει κανείς client δεδομένα όταν κάνω δοκιμές

απώλειες πακέτων δεν έχω

από τους clients (bullet) στο mikrotik έχω 1+ ms ping

το mikrotik στην eth1 συνδέεται με καλώδιο με μια airgrid που βλέπει σε άλλη airgrid και τέλος υπάρχει το modem για ιντερνετ

αν κάνω ping από την airgrid που συνδέεται με καλώδιο στο mikrotik όλα είναι <1ms

αν κάνω το ανάποδο μου βγάζει και πιο μεγάλα νούμερα

έχει την έκδοση 4.14 πάνω

μήπως είναι προβληματικό το εργαλείο ping?


με το qspeedtest τα ping που έχουν οι clietns είναι πολύ καλά

ΟΤΕ παίζει 17-24

καμιά βοήθεια?

----------


## devilman

παιζει απο οτι ξερω ρόλο το μεγεθος του πακετου που στελνει και ερχεται πισω η απαντηση (pong) οπότε μην σε ανησυχεί αν εχεις ping κατω απο 10. Τα windows στελνουν αλλα πακετα , αλλα το μικροτικ και αλλα τα ubnt. Aν φτασεις 3ψήφιο να το ψαξεις

----------


## lsavvaid

Γεια και πάλι!

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι

Θέλω να στήσω έναν ftp server στο δίκτυο

Το θέμα είναι ότι θα είναι στην ''μεριά'' του ρούτερ-μοντεμ (public)

Δηλαδή 10.190.0.1 είναι το ρούτερ μοντεμ

*10.190.0.15 θα είναι ο ftp-web server*

10.190.0.2 airgrid 1 συνδέτεται ασύρματα με 10.190.0.3 airgrid 2

και eth1 του mikrotik είναι 10.190.0.4

Από εκέι και πέρα έχω κάνει masquered και το wlan1 παίζει στο 10.190.4.0/24 όπου είναι όλοι οι clients


Το θέμα είναι το εξής 

Στον υπολογιστή 10.190.0.15 τρέχει apache server για να στήσουμε και εσωτερικές σελίδες

Ενεργοποίησα και στο mikrotik τον dns server και πλέον επιλύει και ιντερνετικές αλλά και εσωτερικές σελίδες ο dns που έχει ο καθένας στον υπολογιστή του. Είναι ο 10.190.0.1

Όταν όμως πάω να γράψω πχ ftp://ftp.pro από έναν υπολογιστή από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο 10.190.4.0/24 δεν το επιλύει

Ενώ αν σηκώσω μια σελίδα στον υπολογιστή με το ίδιο όνομα και γράψω www. ftp.pro
την επιλύει κανονικά

Αν βάλω στον ftp νούμερο ip απλά πχ 10.190.0.15 που αντιστοιχεί (υποτίθεται) στο ftp.pro και το γράψω μπαίνω κανονικά

Σελίδες επιλύει επίσης όπως ανέφερα

*Στο mikrotik που έχω masquared θέλει να κάνω τίποτα με τα port;*

Ο ftp και web server δεν θέλω να φαίνεται από το ιντερνετ

Το δίκτυο μας είναι έτσι όπως στο σχήμα προς τη μέση της σελίδας: http://www.mikrotik.com/documentatio....4/IP/NAT.html

Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο server εκεί που λέει 192.168.0.17 θα είναι δίπλα στο ρούτερ-μοντεμ του σχήματος και θα έχει διεύθυνση 10.190.0.15 στο δίκτυο μου. Στο σχέδιο θα είχε ας πούμε 10.1.1.253


Όπως είπα έχω κάνει ένα απλό masquared και έβαλα και proxy απλά για κόψιμο σελίδων

θέλει να ανοίξω port; και αν ναι πως

να κλείσω το ftp service;

έχει παραδείγματα η σελίδα απλά με μπερδεύει που τον ftp τον έχει στο private lan

Είδα και αυτα : http://gregsowell.com/?p=669

http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?=&p=66979

Eυχαριστώ

----------


## lsavvaid

καμιά βοήθει; ευχαριστώ

----------


## romias

ftp://10.190.0.15 παίζει?Ο apache απαντάει σε ποιο όνομά*;
*Πολύ μπερδεμένο μου φαίνεται το στήσιμο,μέχρι λάθος.Μασκαρέματα γιατί?
Σε ποιον dns σερβερ ακούει το mt?
Μην περιμένεις και πολύ βοήθεια,ποιος να κάτσει να το ξεμπερδέψεί?

Υγ.Νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο χρειάζεσαι

----------


## lsavvaid

> ftp://10.190.0.15 παίζει?Ο apache απαντάει σε ποιο όνομά*;
> *Πολύ μπερδεμένο μου φαίνεται το στήσιμο,μέχρι λάθος.Μασκαρέματα γιατί?
> Σε ποιον dns σερβερ ακούει το mt?
> Μην περιμένεις και πολύ βοήθεια,ποιος να κάτσει να το ξεμπερδέψεί?
> 
> Υγ.Νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο χρειάζεσαι


Στο dns του mikrotik έχω βάλει τον 10.190.0.1

μετά στην καρτέλα static έβαλα ftp.pro και είναι ο 10.190.0.15

στήθηκε ο apache server και άμα από έναν υπολογιστή από το 10.190.4.0/24 γράψεις ftp.pro μπαίνεις κανονικά

Το ίδιο γίνεται και αν στήσεις τον ftp και γράψεις 10.190.0.15

Αν γράψω ftp.pro (το πέρασα στο dns του mikrotik) 

δεν το επιλύει

Το masquared αν το βγάλω θα παίζει πάλι

Τώρα είμαι ως εξή:

ρούτερ μοντεμ 10.190.0.1

airgdid 10.190.0.2 συνδέεται με:
airgrid 10.190.0.3 και από εκεί
eth1 mikrotik 10.190.0.4

δηλαδή πάω το ιντερνετ μέχρ την θύρα eth1 του μαικροτικ

Από εκεί και πέρα έβαλα τους πάντες στο wlan1=10.190.4.1 και στο 10.190.4.0/24


Έβαλα ένα route στο mikrotik ότι ζητάει (0.0.0.0/0) να το προωθεί στο 10.190.0.1

και στο ρούτερ-μοντεμ αντίστοιχα έβαλα ένα static route ότι έχει προορισμό το 10.190.4.0/24 να έχει πύλη το mikrotik

Έτσι έχω ping,trace route 

και έβαλα masquared στο mikrotik

Εχω διπλά ΝΑΤ όμως έτσι; 


Ο οδηγός που έστησα είναι πολύ απλός εδώ είναι : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=187511

To mikrotik παίζει σαν ρουτερ δηλαδή

Προτάσεις βελτιώσεις;

----------


## lsavvaid

Μπορώ να έχω το mikrotik να παίζει σαν router και να μην έχω masquared;

Αν το βγάλω θα έχω ιντερνετ στο 10.190.4.0/24 έτσι όπως είναι;

----------


## JB172

Τι masquerade έχεις κάνει ακριβώς;
Ανέβασε screenshots

----------


## romias

Κοίτα είναι πολύ κουραστικό μέσο του φόρουμ.
Γνώμη μου το,δίκτυο σου έπρεπε να είναι mesh.
Καλό επίσης είναι να το καταχωρίσεις στο wind και να πάρεις έγκυρες ip,ίσως στο μέλλον παίξει διασύνδεση με το awmn και αλλά δίκτυα.(Έχω φαντασία)
Απαραίτητα κάνε ένα vpn ώστε να μπορεί κάποιος να μπει και να σε βοηθήσει και γιατί όχι να αποκτήσετε πρόσβαση στο awmn.Ελα σε επαφή με τον σύλλογο ακόμα καλύτερα.(Μπαλάκι)
Τα νατ κτλπ καλύτερα να τα αποφύγεις,γνώμη μου,υπάρχουν άλλοι τροποι.
Εχεις 255 ips να μοιράσεις,κόψε από την 50 και πάνω και δώσε στο wlan

----------


## lsavvaid

> Κοίτα είναι πολύ κουραστικό μέσο του φόρουμ.
> Γνώμη μου το,δίκτυο σου έπρεπε να είναι mesh.
> Καλό επίσης είναι να το καταχωρίσεις στο wind και να πάρεις έγκυρες ip,ίσως στο μέλλον παίξει διασύνδεση με το awmn και αλλά δίκτυα.(Έχω φαντασία)
> Απαραίτητα κάνε ένα vpn ώστε να μπορεί κάποιος να μπει και να σε βοηθήσει και γιατί όχι να αποκτήσετε πρόσβαση στο awmn.Ελα σε επαφή με τον σύλλογο ακόμα καλύτερα.(Μπαλάκι)
> Τα νατ κτλπ καλύτερα να τα αποφύγεις,γνώμη μου,υπάρχουν άλλοι τροποι.
> Εχεις 255 ips να μοιράσεις,κόψε από την 50 και πάνω και δώσε στο wlan


Αυτό που κάνω είναι το ίντερεντ να το φέρνω στην eth1 του mikrotik ασύρματα με συσκευές σε bridge λειτουργία

μπορώ να σετάρω το mikrotik να παιζει σαν ρουτερ χωρίς masquared;

Σβήνω στο ΝΑΤ την καταχώρηση και παίζει πάλι ή πρέπει να βάλω κάποια άλλη;

Θέλει κάτι άλλο;

Σε αυτό μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nikolas_350

> και στο ρούτερ-μοντεμ αντίστοιχα έβαλα ένα static route ότι έχει προορισμό το 10.190.4.0/24 να έχει πύλη το mikrotik


αφού έχεις στο routing table του adsl το 10.190.4.0/24 δεν χρειάζεσαι το nat.



> στήθηκε ο apache server και άμα από έναν υπολογιστή από το 10.190.4.0/24 γράψεις *ftp.pro* μπαίνεις κανονικά....





> Αν γράψω *ftp.pro* (το πέρασα στο dns του mikrotik) δεν το επιλύει


Κάτι δεν μάς λες καλά. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι δεν επιλύει το όνομα , το ιδιο όνομα έχεις και στα 2 service απλά το ένα είναι http:// και το άλλο ftp:// . Για δώσε ένα /ip dns export από terminal και ανέβασε το.

----------


## romias

+
Απο το 10.190.4.0/24 απαντάει το ftp://10.190.0.15;
Δοκίμασε route roule src keno dest 0.0.0.0 if eth1

----------


## lsavvaid

Για να τα πάρω με την σειρά

Το δίκτυο είναι πολύ απλό

Στην ουσία είναι σαν να σύνδεσα το ρούτερ του παρόχου μου στην eth1 του mikrotik (απλά το πάω ασύρματα)

Και από εκει έστησα ένα ταπεινό accesσ point στο wlan1 10.190.4.0/24

Αυτό έκανα

Απλά ο οδηγός που ακολούθησα για το στήσιμο είχε το masquared και το έβαλα

Τα μόνα route είναι αυτά τα 2

Στο μόντεμ ότι έχει προορισμό το 10.190.4.0/24 έχει πύλη το mikrotik

στο mikrotik 0.0.0.0/0 πύλη το 10.190.0.1 (ρουτερ παρόχου)

Εσύ λες πως αν σβήσω το masquared θα παίξει επειδή έχω κάνει τα route σωστα; Ετσι

Εγώ θέλω nat να έχει μόνο στο μόντεμ αν γίνεται


Και για το dns τώρα δεν είμαι εκεί θα το κάνω και θα σου πω


Τι κακό έχει το masquared πέρα από το ότι έτσι έχω ένα ΝΑΤ στο μοντεμ του παρόχου και ένα ψευτονατ στο mikrotik;

----------


## romias

Δεν βοηθάς.
Σε ρώτησα 2 φορές σε ρωτάω και τρίτη,απο το 10.190.4.0/24 απαντάει το ftp://10.190.0.15;
Δηλαδή απο pc του δικτύου 10.190.4.0 ανοίγει ο ftp me thn ιπ του ftp://10.190.0.15;

----------


## lsavvaid

ναι κανονικά

Είχα βάλει πρόγραμμα ftp server στο 10.190.0.15 στην αρχή και έμπαινα κανονικά από το 10.190.4.8 συγκεκριμένα και κατέβαζα και όλας υλικό που είχα πρόχειρα εκεί

Με το masuared τι να κάνω

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## nikolas_350

Το μισό troubleshooting είναι η σωστή μεταφορά του προβλήματος αλλά μην επαναλαμβάνεσαι με το να μάς εξηγείς το setup που έχεις. 



> Όταν όμως πάω να γράψω πχ ftp:// *ftp.pro* από έναν υπολογιστή από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο 10.190.4.0/24 δεν το επιλύει 
> Ενώ αν σηκώσω μια σελίδα στον υπολογιστή με το ίδιο όνομα και γράψω *www. ftp.pro*....


έχεις δώσει 2 ονόματα στην ip; που είναι το export;
το εργαλείο για να πεις πώς δεν επιλύει ο dns είναι να γράψεις την εντολή nslookup ftp.pro & nslookup www.ftp.pro 
από εκεί και πέρα δες το μόνο σου γιατί δεν βλέπω να έχουμε καθόλου feedback.

----------


## lsavvaid

Αυτό με τον ftp λύθηκε και με το website το βλέπουν κανονικά από το 10.190.4.0/24 

Με το δίκτυο τι προτείνεται να κάνω αλλαγές ;

ο εξοπλισμός είναι αυτός προς το παρών 

Εκτός από το προφανές που είναι να κάνω bridge το eth1 με το wla1 και να είναι όλα στο ίδιο subnet pvw

μπορώ να το έχω σαν ρούτερ το mikrotik αλλά χωρίς καθόλου ΝΑΤ και maqsuared


edit :

Το έβγαλα το masquared και παίζει μια χαρά

προφανώς δουλεύουν τα route για κάθε υποδίκτυο οπότε ήταν εντελώς άχρηστο

Απλά δεν εχω εντρυφήσει πολύ τα του mikrotik

----------


## lsavvaid

ετοιμάζω αναβάθμιση κόμβου με mikrotik 433ΑΗ

Η απόσταση από τον άλλο κόμβο είναι 620μ

σκέφτομαι cm9 και κάτοπτρα απλά μήπως τα 80άρια είναι υπερβολή για την απόσταση;

τα 60άρια έχουν μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα σωστά;

----------


## denlinux

οσο περισσοτερη κατευθύντικοτητα τοσο το καλυτερο για μια ζευξη.Γιατι μετα μπορεις να παιξεις με την ισχυ της καρτας σου,και να την μειωσεις οσο περισσοτερο μπορεις.Αυτο ειναι το ιδανικοτερο σε μια ζευξη..
Τα 60αρια εχουν 1,5 μοιρα μεγαλυτερο ανοιμα στον λοβο απο τα 80αρια.

----------


## lsavvaid

Ναι το είδα αυτό με την κατευθυντικότητα

Με έναν πρώτο υπολογισμό στα δυο άκρα θεωρητικά τελείως με 80άρια κάτοπτρα,3μετρα καλώδια, ισχύς στο 0 θα έχω σήμα -46

για αυτό σκέφτηκα τα 60άρια

----------

